# Poor Responder....part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Rachel!

Merse, did they change your drugs protocol this time? I can see why they'd abandon this cycle, but to suggest giving up when you only recently had a good response is crazy I think!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

last time i was on 300 puregon this time 350 puregon he put it up to try an get a few more eggs. Would that have a negative effect? I know my ovaries are not in the best of shape have had surgery for endo an they always seem to have small endometriomas on them, but because they are small they don't worry about them!! xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have no experience of Puregon at all, but I would type in a search for Puregon and see what other people have been put on. Would they try a combo of other drugs, or is that the only one they use? 
I looked at the notes for my old clinic and they were going to put me on Gonal F in stead of menopur.
Don't know how I would have reacted to that! Maybe better, maybe worse.
I'd ask for a different drug next time, to see if that worked better.
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard since i've been on ff that puregon is not good for poor responders, will ask clinic if they do any others thay haven't mentioned any others before. my cycles are quite long usually 32days so i down regulate for about 16 days before starting stimms, i wonder if this has any effect on getting the ovaries started again? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a terrible time when I was downregged, to be sure. They didn't downreg me this time, to give me a chance to produce more eggs.

It took soooo long to get my bits back to normal after that, too - my hair was straw!
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Merse - I think puregon is a mix of FSH and LH and Gonal F/ Menopur is pure FSH.  But yeah puregon is not good for poor responders i think they use it as its all nicely mixed up and menopur is a bit of a faff.  We will get you armed for your consult hon don't worry.  As for AF did you use the trigger shot?  On my abandoned cycle i didn't use it and I ov'ed on and off for about 2 months before AF arrived!!  Was very fustrating as I have no tubes!! Think the follies had started and I had so much fsh floating around they came along at there own pace!! Xx

Mirra- how you and wilma?  Keeping warm in this weather? Remember you are a human incubater at the moment! XX   

KJ - hows the triplets? 

Nicks - I forgot to say the constant gardener is a fab film!  Was it you that watched it the other night.. that bit where he gets on the plane and leaves the little girl.   So sad.  And I moan about my life!  

I went to southend today with MIL for a cultural experience... very amusing!  And last night to brick lane for a lebonese! Mmm!

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had both my doggies keeping her warm this afternoon! Chloe the jack russell was curled up on one side and Bryony the Staffie had her head on the other side - very warm!
I was doing stuff, then realised I felt crap and laid down.
xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra as I've said to Odette - well done on ET   Let's hope its the one!
Just to clear up the stim drug debate from the drug bible I have on the shelf; Puregon and Gonal F are essentially the same - manufactured pure FSH.  Menopur is FSH/LH in equal parts and is made from human urine.  Some say us oldies need a bit of LH, that's why Menopur is often recommended  
To go back to the 'why aren't preg rates higher if you have more eggs' debate I think it is down to reduced quality.  That's why a 25 year old having 2 put back would have a much higher chance than a 40 year old.  But I agree Mirra - surely if you get 6 eggs it must be better than 2?
Been in to work this am - saving lives!  Was bored home alone anyway  

So is June 8th everyone's test day then?  

Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

looks like puregon isn't the way foreward for me then which is annoying as i have some left!  no didn't do trigger shot we don't get that till they say you are ready, so you don't accidentally give it to yourself!!!
Am having ovulation an af pains which is lovely!! 
i agree surely having more eggs to choose from is better?? xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Girls - can you get me off 'unlucky 7' bubbles please   7 can't be lucky for all of us
Think I will be alternative this time    
Nickster


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There you are dear! Some bubbles for ya.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Human Urine!!!! Are you taking the ****!!!!    At that price I hope its the queens wee wee!!!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ta for bubbs!  
Think I read somewhere that's its post menopausal nuns urine LB.  Are they seeing any of the prophet do you think?!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nuns urine you are taking the ****!!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that is mentioned in Robert Winston's fertility book - honest!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But why nuns?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cos it was a large collection of post menopausal women I spose willing to help 'medical science'.
I'm gonna go and find the book you doubting Thomas's! ......................................................


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't believe the word **** doesn't get censored!   And are you sure gonal F is the same as puregon as that is what bourne hall are sugesting for me?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

One question at a time please - form an orderly queue!  
LB - gonal F = follitropin alpha, puregon = follitropin beta.  Presume there are slight differences  - it is genetically engineered, but very similar.
Menopur = human menopausal gonadotropins ie FSH and LH, purified extract of human post menopausal urine.  Robert Winston says the original research was done in Rome and there were a lot of old ladies in nunneries cos there are lots of catholics.  He found this ironic as he says IVF was banned by the RC church.  I was wondering what the opinion is these days (its an old book ) what with the McCanns meeting the pope and all that.  is it Ok now then??
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** 


No, it does let you get away with it, dowsn't it?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats weird what book is it? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did the McCanns have fertility treatment then? Or was that a random RC connection?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I heard they had IVF xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

All their kids are IVF kids apparently - just wondered on the catholic thing?
Robert Winston 'Getting Pregnant' (or not) - its a bit more technical than Queen Zita probably cos he's a Prof and she's a midwife (sorry 'Consultant' Midwife - sorry Zites you have to go to medical school to be a doctor and eventually a consultant in my book   )


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree! might see if i can get an updated version have read zitas cover to cover over the years! hasn't helped!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I only bought mine last year Merse but it was published 1993 and is deffo a bit dated - he's been spending too much time doing TV stuff!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting link about nuns wee!!

http://www.heartlandhealing.com/pages/archive/urine_therapy/index.html


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like it, does he not know we need his help!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

In one of my IVF books there was a study that said a glass of red wine each night improved success rates.... thats my kind of book!

Ok.. ER now. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd stick to red wine girls!  Mirra don't you go thinking its a good thing like your go-go berries  
Going to bed now - I'm old remember 

Nanight
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like my kind of book!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wine? Did someone say wine?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just enjoying mine!! no reason not to now!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lucky thing.   I'll have to make to with my jasmine tea!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd rather have a wilma on board than a glass of wine!!! Enjoy your tea!!! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, so would I really! I think Wilma's more of a sweet sherry lady, anyway.
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've had my medicinal glass of wine for the evening and off to bed, have to be in work early as have to go early for my appointment tom.

Hope I'll be back tomorrow with some positive news but I'm sure they are going to say DE is my next option.  We will see.

Mirra - I'd swap a glass of wine for a wilma too.. enjoy the tea!  

Night my loves.X


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloody hell, whats with all the **** talk??  

I am feeling fine, no different in fact, apart from I am sooooooooooo tired all the time.  I dont know if thats a sign or if I am just lazy!!

Got today off work cause its the Queen's birthday (I knew she was useful for something)!!

I used Puregon on both of my tries but it was mixed with Menopur.

Speak later
Kerry
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Kerry, what stage is your endo and when they scan you can they see any cysts? 
Laura good luck today. Merse xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm knackered too, Kerry! Spotty, listless - ew! Hope it means good things!
I think it's my body protesting at the lack of nicotine, caffiene and alcohol meself.

Good luck today, Laura!
Hope they say you can have another go.

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've just been on the web site for London Fertility centre and was going to book an appoint but i've just read there drugs price list an it only listed puregon for stimms! Now don't know what to do


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Unfortunately Merse I have no idea about my endo (thats really bad cause I suppose I should)!!  I had a laprascopy to find out what was wrong with me and was told both tubes were blocked and I had endo.  I was too upset to ask anything about it.

They have never mentioned anything when scanning me so I dont think any cysts show up then.

To be honest I dont think my endo is that bad I think its my tubes that are my main problem.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like its not to bad otherwise they would be mentioning it! Thats good!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Could you start again with a different clinic, Merse?
It does sound like you could do with a change of protocol?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats why i was on LFCs web site was gonna book an appoint to see if they could help me as feel clinic I'm at aren't. But on LFCs price list for drugs it only lists puregon so now don't know what to do as really want to try different drugs! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you're thinking of London anyway, what about the Lister? I think they are great.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Was just gonna check out there web site!!! xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm even more confused now, my head is buzzing with all this info!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They have been superb with me - very supportive, plus their success rates are great.
Just make sure you don't buy your drugs at their pharmacy - Ali's pharmacy in Tamworth is nearly half the price! You'll save a fortune, partic on a poor responder protocol...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girls  
AF is here today so have appt after work tomorrow at 1730!   They do all these late appts so you don't have to miss too much work - how cool is that?   Hopefully will come home loaded with drugs.  
Been running this evening   best time ever - so there is something to be said for looking fat in M&S changing room mirrors.  (Did a little retail therapy earlier   )
LB - hope its gone alright today  
All you 2 WW'ers   
Hope I will have a buddy too - Rooz, how long til AF?  Merse - hope you can try again after AF.  I'm not going on any other threads where they have hundreds of eggs between them, I'll stick with you guys here  
Chat soon
Nickster x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness I am sooooooooo tired.  Keep waiting for some kind of symptoms but none really as yet.  Very slight af type pains and boobs tiny bit sore but nowhere near as bad as last time.  Had a tiny brownish stain in knickers today (sorry)!! Have no idea what that was!!

I think I am going bonkers!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here Kerry! I'm spotty, listless and I feel like I've been doing sit-ups! My ovaries have been so warm I'm sure that area is doing something and Wilma is giving it her best shot.

You're on day five after EC aren't you? That, according to this site, is the earliest for implantation.
So... good sign!!!

I know how you feel about people's squillions of eggs Nicks, but I haven't found it too bad hearing about people's ovaries working! After all, there is only one Wilma - but she's going to be a brain surgeon or a rocket scientist. You need some space in the womb to get all those brains to grow.
Yaroo for AF coming! You can get on with it - seems like forever when you're waiting...  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well a kind of mixed appointment for me.  Good points are they felt it is worth trying again and he said they would ask that i only pay for drugs again (this means my 1 NHS cycle is turning out to be 1 abondoned and 2 full cycles just paying for the drugs) but I want it in writing as I hadn't planned going back to Barts as not convinced they are the best place for my last 'shot'.

But on the bad side I have they think developed hydrosaphinx and have bad adhesions from my last op so have to have a lap  which is booked for... ready for this... 29th August!!!!!  SO sad this means I won't be cycling again til Oct.   

As you know I had an awful EC, this was due to the fluid and adhesions, think maybe they will give me GA next time if I ask?

Theya re doing my hormones again but want to do the same as before, i.e. OCP, 450 Menopur.  SO as i produced crap embies last time (I think he may have worded it slightly different than that!) not sure what will be different this time.

I discussed all the other protocols I've found and he thought I was quite funny getting out all my research!!  He is going to have a read through and give me his thoughts by email.

So all in all, feel bit down but I guess I have the summer to play with now.

KJ - oh!! Brown blood half way through is very good    I so need a BFP on here to prove us 'slowies' can do it. 

Nicks - welcome witch ... bring on the stimms!

Mirra & Wilma -  

Merse - hows the research going?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura its great news that they think its worth trying again!!  My reseach is doin my head in. I'm on the wine as brain aches from it all!! 
I phoned the clinic today and it looks like we are only going to get back a little more than half which is terrible i only had a blood test and a scan!!!
Kerry brown stain is very good news,i had that last time!! 
Miranda you don't need loads of eggs you've got wilma!! 
Nicki well done on the run and hopefully you'll come home fully loaded tom!!
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey LB - good and bad.  How do they know about hydrosalpinx??  At least its good to get these things out of the way, and its positive that he is going to look at your PhD research papers!    Maybe get him to log on and we can all teach him a thing or too!
KJ - brown blobbance is a good sign  
Mirra you can't persuade me I'm not going over to the 'others'  

I've just phoned my IVF friend who is nearly 38 weeks.  I haven't been able to ring her for ages - just couldn't do it.  Had nice chat and then i had little blub when I put the phone down cos i felt I had been so unsupportive   IF makes you so horrible sometimes     Still feeling pleased now, think i will be OK from now on.

Anything good on telly?  Enjoyed Constant Gardener by the way Laura
Merse - full refund with expenses would be better  
N Dub


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I def think full refund with expences is the way to go  i'll ask as we've asked for a full breakdown of the costs!!! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn. I don't know if they can justify charging half for treatment you haven't had, Merse! Might be worth getting a solicitor or trading standards to look at that?

Laura, I find it incredible they did EC on you without anaesthetic! But great news that you can try again!
Hope it works out for you this time  

I'm watching the F Word, Nicks! I love that. I think anyone would understand you being a bit distant with a pg friend. It is SO hard, this IF nonsense, and she should understand.

KJ - definitely a brown blob sounds good! Go to Ladies in Waiting board and there's a list of early pregnancy signs which you might find helpful.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know i can't beleive they could justify that much but we'll wait an see how they break it down!!! 
Nicki being distant is the only way to cope, all my friends have children as does my younger sis, nobody had any problems so can't relate to me at all so the only thing i can do to cope sometimes is to distance myself especially when they are pregnant,i seem to cope betta with babies than bumps!!!xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra -  I had sedation... think thats the norm?

Nicks - Its due to all the fluid on the scans, it gets worse as I go through stimms which suggest hydro.  Everyone will had treatment, got preg and movd boards before I'm off again  

Merse - I think you can over research... my head nearly exploded at one point and now it looks like I will just be doing exactly the same again!!!

Got real dilema tom... BB or aprentice or out boozing for work mates 40th??!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

yea think i've had enough of reseach!!!
i'm goin out boozin tom an gonna tape BB, don't they repeat the apprentice on bbb2? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have just texted my FF who is preg with twins.  I have not texted her since she texted me about her double trouble.  I am really cruel and mean sometimes.  Just feel like even my infertile friends overtake me in the baby stakes! 

Must keep practicing my fake smile! 

Merse - most places charge £400 for cycle abandoned at 1st scan, then it goes up about £200 per scan.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I think the booze will win for me too! Not sure about Apprentice repeats.. not got fancy tv!

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura-not got fancy tv either but i'm sure i've seen it repeated!!
I had a look today on other clinic sites an what you say seems to be the norm will wait an see how they break down there costs,but it is insult to injury having to pay all that aswell!!! 
I feel the whole world is gonna have a baby b4 me if i ever have one which is not lookin very likely!! 
on that note i'm off to bed feeling very sorry for myself an fellow ff's xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where there is a uterus there is a way! 

Night M, sleep tight.
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't quit, Merse! It's this stage that seems the most daunting, I think - weighing up the options. Once you're on the tx everything's decided for you.
I would query that refund, and whether it was on the original material they sent you - think you could have a case if they hadn't stated their costs on an abandoned cycle.
But as for the tx itself you have loads of options. A fresh clinic can give you a whole new perspective and enthusiasm - I felt great when we transferred to the Lister.

The Apprentice is repeated next Tuesday at 8pm on BBC2. It may be repeated another time, but that's the one I know of.
Problem with that is, it's not the same when you know who's been fired, is it?

Your friend will know how you feel Laura! Just don't worry - you are certainly not cruel and mean!
Is sedation the norm? Bizarre! Must be painful?

xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hello me lovelies,

feel like i've been away for months!! I don't know, you've got embies on board, a new home, pages of chitter chatter...!!  

I was dying to know how you all got on, Mirra ,Odette and KJ. Well done gals! It's fantastic you've got to this point, i can imagine how chuffed you all are....  Odette, 2 in 1 must have been a great surpirse, i really had no idea that could happen until i joined htis thread. Again just confirms that the so called pro's know diddly squat, 'cos i asked one of them that question and they said one follie only ever contains 1 egg. Worrying hey. 

NW, glad for you it's all about to kick off.   Please don't go and get one of those big egg layers as your cycle buddy tho'. If you don't mind having one that lags a couple of weeks i'll be yours! I've just started my CP, taking that until a week on Sat (9th), then AF few days after that with any luck so probably no stims until about the 13th. Hmmmn, ok, so i won't be much of a synchronized buddy will I?  

Hey Merse, i'm really sorry to read about your latest cycle. It's an absolute pisser isn't it? (hoping that should get thro' the swear net as Mirra successfully proved that "****" did!)
Weirdly enough i was also at the Wessex, and live in Basingstoke too, so attended the satellite in Old Basing, like you did. My experience was pretty similar to your's by the sounds of it, ie. only had 3 small follies, IUI was a no go (E2 was too low) and they startedtalking about DE's pretty much the same day i had the bad scan news.   Like you i felt they weren't exactly +ve about further chances of success and all they initially were prepared to offer was another LP cycle on Puregon again. However i went there armed with questions about SP (thanks to ff!) and they did then offer to do SP with me. But by then i had lost confidence i think and felt it was pretty poor that i had to bring up the whole SP thing - their justification for not generally offering it to patients anymore was that they don't do EC's on weekends and SP makes it harder to control the cycle timings etc. Not impressed!! I wasn't a happy bunny so have since changed clinics to UCH in London.  Oh yes, and i hate to tell you but they are taking 50% of our money as well, just to rub salt in there. Apparently it's in teh small pirnt somewhere... perhaps naively we've taken their word for that. They also told us that if we didn't have a partial refund we could have the next cycle more or less "for free" instead, but as we're definitely now with UCH we'll just get our generous 50% back. We haven't received a break down yet, but will be interested to see how they work it out... all the other clinic fees i've since looked at, are, as LB said about £500 so Wessex's £1600 is criminal i think. 
Hope you get some answers from them soon anyway - send them my love!! When's your next appt there? Why don't you look at UCH too, if London is a likely bet for you next? Not cheap (about £6K all in) but at least they don't write you off and treat you as an individual... & got to be a better investment than cancelled cycles at £1600 a pop. 

LB, sorry about your news - afraid i know nothing about hydro - wotsit but you must feel frustrated about the wait. At least you're a young whipper snapper and have a good few years on the rest of us so look on the bright side, you'll still be the youngest mummy of all us lot!  xx

Rght off to bed now girls, get some good rest you 2ww'ers!

Sweet dreams all,

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

PS. Sorry for such a long one girls! Just seen how much of the page it takes up!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats alright floozie - we have missed you and glad you back. XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, don't know what i'd do without u now!!
I've looked through everything i've ever got from the clinic an there is nothing about refunds at all! 
Rooz-when did you have your treatment at old basing an wessex and what do you think of the whole set up? I'm losing confidence with not actually being at a fertility clinic and seeing someone who just does fertility!! I think they are just set up for run of the mill IVF with people who respnd well??
Also another question for you all-I've used ovulation pee sticks on an off for years an used inbetween m/c in feb an last IVF and always had a surge,does this mean i ovulate? Have a good day xxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Thought I would be good today and bring some work home to do.  Only to realise that I dont have a tape player so I cant listen to the bloody thing to find out what I have got to bloody type.  How bloody frustrating.  I could go back to work cause its only a 5 minute walk away but its the bloody principal (and Emmerdale is on in half an hour)!!

Its good that you are all getting excited about my "brown stain" but I must stress that it was more yellowish brown and was very very tiny so dont think it was implantation bleeding but heres hoping.

Been having slight af pains today but not really too concerned about that boobs a tiny bit sore but nothing dramatic.

They are not showing Big Brother til bloody 12.30 tonight - how ridiculous, as if I am going to stay awake that long.  My video recorder is going to get a lot of use within the next 3 months!!

Anyway I had better go - gunna check with my friend see if she got a walkman!!

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mine was only very small too!! Hope you get some work done!! xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda how r u an wilma doing today? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies!

Welcome back Rooz - where have you been Interesting to hear your old cons had never heard of double yolkers! What are these people LIKE?

It's so bad for us, watching symptoms like a hawk Kerry! But absolutely impossible not to do. My ovaries are boiling and the left is quite sore, but it doesn't feel like AF - just in the same place. I didn't have this pain after EC, only after ET and I am shattered, too!
Who knows if that's a good sign - I don't! Going a bit   already...

Hee! I was just posting and saw you'd posted that Merse! We're fine. Are you any nearer making a decision on your tx? It's so confusing, but you'll feel SO much better when you go for it this time - much more prepared.


xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope so! we are between the LFC an the lister at the mo will have a chat with dh hopefully tom an decide for def an book a consult!
Glad u an wilma doin ok! 
Do you know if you get a surge on an ovulation pee stick it means u have ovulated? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No idea - I had no clue at all that I had problems till we started tx. We've never had baby making sex, as dh would need to sprout vas deferens!
So, not a clue on ovulation, sorry...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - its your LH surge which means you will ov in the next 24-36 hours.  Get busy girl    But seriously - it could be your natural surge for the follies you produced this month - was it this month abandoned IVF?

Been to clinic - lining is still too thick so am on Buserelin til Sat and hopefully start then.  AF started a bit on Mon but has not really got going properly so I was wondering whether i would have 'shed' enough to start.  Waiting for you to catch up Flooz!! (welcome back   )  Do you all inject in thigh or tummy?  did thigh tonight but stinging lots.

What time is BB then?  Are you all watching it? Might have to watch the first one just to seen what ridiculous irritating people you will all be talking about for weeks  

chat later  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tummy for me, Nicks! Never tried my thigh, but it sure sounds painful!

BB is at 9pm until 10.15pm. You have to watch, as you say if only to know who we're all wanging on about! How irritating it must be to hate BB - I'll try not to go on and on about it!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Haven't bothered this month but was just wondering if it actually ment you ovulate if u get a surge as i always get one an have done inbetween IVF cycles! was just checking my ovaries still work!!! xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - your ovaries still work then!  I don't think I ov'ed straight away after my IVF cycles - hate how you get all messed up.
Watched BB!!    The people don't seem quite as irritating as previous years - dont' get me wrong I have been an avid fan in the past its just the last 2 years or so that i ditched it.
Off work today as have really bad throat and terrible headache  
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki hope you are feeling better soon.  I am feeling pretty dreadful myself, really bad head ache went to bed with it last night and woke up with today.  Left work after only 2 and a half hours but have brought some home with me.

Been to see my dr today he said I can go and see him next Thursday for my blood test and I will get the results on Friday - how scarey!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not doing a home test then Kerry? Poor you, feeling so crappy.

Nicks, BB's going to be good again this year, I think.

Bleargh. Feel so knackered! Need....sleeeeep...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope u all feel better soon and mir u had a good sleep?
It must mean my ovaries work then??  Makes me feel a bit betta thought the old girls had given up on me!!! 
Kerry exciting wk next wk for u!!! 
Had to tape BB as was out am gonna watch it now.
P.S does anyone take wheatgrass and agnus cactus? xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Kj - hope you are feeling better now  I went out in the garden thinking fresh air would help then it ****** (our new 'word'   ) down with rain.   Did half an hour yoga video cos i thought it might be stress headache, then had a sleep.  so I feel loads better now!
The other thing which made me excited Merse is that you might be pregnant as those tests also give a positive for HCG too!    Please let me be right!
LB - didn't those BB twins say they were social work students at 'university' - god they will let anyone in these days    
Don't know if anyone watched the comedy 'Titty Bang Bang' where there were these 2 ***** dance teachers from Australia - that's what the yoga DVD woman reminds me off cos she's an Aussie called Yolanda  
Stressing now about how i am going to 'shed my endometrium' as AF seems to have stopped!  Shall I post it on Peer support Maybe there is a special Marian Glenville vitamin!!!  
More BB tonight then girls ...... .........
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

There we are girls my word was censored - 'urinated down' with rain.  Although the other night **** seemed to be OK?!
Took Ag C for a month mainly for PMS headaches that I get.  FSH test after that was 12.9 so then I gave up with it, but the lastest test (got GP to repeat it) was 14.8! so who knows whether it did any good.  Its debatable whether lowering your FSH will make any difference - your eggs stay the same.  what was your FSH Merse?
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Who has bubbled my up to UNLUCKY 7?!!!  
Obvioulsy not one of you guys.  How do you type something up there to tell people like 'please leave me at lucky 7777777777!'  I will put please leave me at 666 I want to have a baby called Damien


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

well it was tested last sept and it was 8.6 but they now want to do it again to see if its shot up an that maybe a reason for no response!!  Think really it should be tested before each cycle! Zita reccomends ac and wheat grass(i think thats where i read it) so wondered if it would help, think i'd try anything!!
When do u go back to see if linings gone? xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

sorted your bubbles!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ta babe - what bubbles do you want?    Spose its worth trying to lower FSH as some places won't treat if very high.
Go back Sat am for scan.  Can't believe I am knicker checking for this reason!
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't mind on bubble front!! 
May give it a go have taken it before years ago as it's sposed to help ovulation, anythings worth a go!! Is 8.6 high?
Yes knicker checking to want more af def not what we r used 2!!!  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I decided to go for a quick drink yesterday for work mates 40th.  Accidently drunk 2 bottle and made a fool of myself in front of everyone... started as jolly, then loud, they flirting with peoples husbands!!, then crying! Ah the joys of booze!  Missed BB and tim forgot to tape it!  

Just had a man round from B&Q round to design our kitchen... only a cheap one but quite exciting!!

Merse - I am down to go to Lister open eve next tue at 6pm but not going to go now, you get a quick chat with a consult and look around... do you want my space?  You normally have to wait a couple of months for a space, you can just sign in under my name.  Its not formal so they don't make notes on you or anything.  Let me know if you fancy it and I'll pm you our full names.  If not I'm going to email them tom to let them know I can't make it.

I don't think I've ov'ed since my IVF, haven't had any pain or CVM.  Hmmmm.. hope my eggs haven't run out!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did u have a headache this morn? Sounds like u had a good eve!!! 
Have u used ovulation pee sticks 2 c if you've ovulated?
We wouldn't b able 2 go next tues as dh away with work an i def want him there but thank u 4 the offer!!!  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No merse, never used the sticks, got preg 1st month of trying then lost both me tubes with ectopic so never tried naturally.  

Yes did have a headache this morning!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why did u lose both tubes? 
Hope head wasn't to bad and u weren't to embarassed   xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The worse bit was that we have a team meeting thursday mornings and I was late so had to walk in late and face everyone all at once.... any other day I could have sneaked in to my little office unnoticed!!

My tube ruptured and stuck to the other one.. they tried to pick it all off but it went septic and is blocked... and now filled with toxic fluid! How nice!  They should have just taken it out when they had my flat out last time!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats so funny bet u could have died!!! 
Thats very unlucky with your tubes.   xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I could have and what makes it even worse is I'm the deputy manager!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats even funnier  and you've actually made me laugh, which is really something!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Merse thats good.  I remember being there feeling that nothing will ever go right (not that it has yet for me!) but you do accept things and move your own goal posts etc.  Those early days are so raw and painful.  I recommend lots of cuddles, hot chocolate, chocolate, chocolate milkshakes and wine (not at the same time though!  ).  Worked for me!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh how mortifying Laura!  
It's soooo embarrasing to get that bladdered you're insensible - I've done it quite a few times, and the shaaaaame in the morning...  
Still, you sound like you had a great time while it lasted!

Nicks, if it's a stress headache I have a surefire cure! Really, it works every time, but only if it's tension, not just a normal headache. You have to press quite hard on the cushion bit of your hand below the thumb, with your index finger in your palm and the other thumb pressing the top. It hurts like hell if you have a tension headache, but the headache goes instantly! Weirdly, the same thing doesn't hurt a bit if it's not a tension headache. I haven't come across anyone this doesn't work on, I swear!

Merse - glad to hear Laura's disaster's cheered you up! You need some cheering right now. What a shame you can't take her appt with the Lister. Still, you'll be on the road again soon for that magic tx that works, I can feel it.

Kerry, are you feeling any better now?

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - why don't you do a test day ticker? I like tickers!  Just click on mine and then it will take you through the steps... also helps me remember when your test day is!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm def feeling raw,its so hard as just picked myself up from m/c now trying to do it all again and its really hard  also my hormones r all over the place, been biting dh's head off and got period pains  god i'm so miserable just ignore me!!!
Mir-thanks lets hope so  how r u feeling 2day? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There you go, Laura! can't believe I didn't do that before! Aslo keep meaning to start a 2WW diary, but so busy posting on the boards I don't get chance!

Merse, you're bound to be feeling like you are - absolutely cast itron bound to. there ain't a jury who'd convict you for the way you're feeling right now.
Only time takes away that desperate edge of rawness, of woundedness. Alow yourself time and just let yourself be raw and angry and hurt - give yourself a break, because you're not a nasty person for it.
I'm feeling crappy thanks! Spotty, tired, vacant... My brain's made of cheese en ce moment, so I've taken tomorrow off work - too bloody knackered!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Things will start to fel better soon I promise.    And you ahve that wonderful option of TTC naturally which is a fab gift and you know you ov and you have been preg before. These are all fab signs.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mira  - Theres no ticker there!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bum! I've done it as normal - where is that damn ticker?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It comes up on my profile ok...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx girls hopefully i'll start to feel betta soon  And hope u do to Mir get lots of rest.
just of to watch BB xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Laura you make me laugh!!

Sorry to hear your feeling down Merse, hope you feel better soon.

Miranda I am feeling loads better today.  Did loads of work from home yesterday but did manage a sneeky half hour snooze!!  Not doing much this weekend.

We are going to go down to Paphos cause apparently theres a statue of Aphrodite there that if you touch it you get pregnant.  I am going to go and cling onto it for dear life.  Mind you it might be too late, if they havent implanted by now I dont think they will.

Something strange has happened and I dont know if its a good sign or not.  Ages ago I ordered some three quarter length trousers from the Next book.  Well, they finally come yesterday and I had ordered maternity by mistake and didnt realise until after I had worn them all day!!  (Wasnt actually impressed that they fitted me now)!!  Think I might have jinxed myself!!

Anyway speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no! I hope they're stretch waisted!  
But a good omen I'd say.

Could you give that statue a quick cuddle from me, too? Wilma's gone quiter today, in that my ovaries are no longer burning.

Where do you live? Greece, presumably, but which island?

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so blind! Cyprus, eh?


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I live in beautiful Cyprus.

I will have a word with Aphrodite and put in a good word for everyone I promise.

Yes they are stretch waisted but they still fit me now and there isnt a lot of room for manouvre either!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - I bet they're 'deceptively spacious', as the estate agents would have it.

Next is for titchy shortarse people anyway! What do they know about real women?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls feeling bit betta 2day! hope u all ok?
Kerry thats a good sign i recon an next can come up small!!! 
Mir wilmas prob tired an having a well earned rest!!  xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda how long did u have to wait 4 an apoint at the lister? xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

About a week I think - not long, anyway! But I entered as an egg sharer - it might not be the same.
I really don't think you'd have to wait that long.
Glad you're feeling better!
xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx think i'm going towards The Lister now!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It makes a big difference to your mood if you've made a decision about something. You can get excited now!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes i can can't i!!  will call mon an get an appoint, how did u cope with all the traveling to the appoints? i've only had to go 5mins up the rd 4 scans and 40mins for ec and et!! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Lister has a great reputation.  Treat you as an individual, they were on that IVF programme alot too.  But I think you need to watch their prices, they charge alot for the bloods etc so maybe check with your GP what you can have done with them.. mind you i guess you've had them all already.  Congrats on making a decision! XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think i've had most blood tests known to man!!!  Even got my doc to do some on nhs which they don't usually!! I've been looking on there web site at costs its £2995 for IVF and £3004 for egg collection and freezing do u pay 4 both of these? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm I don't really under stand that? I would imagine the IVF includes EC and ET.  Maybe some people just want there eggs collecting and freezing for later use (cancer patients?).  Ask Mirra she is there. X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mirra can u help?   xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Let me get my bills out! *rustles*

Right! I got my bloods done at my drs, so that was free, but I had one FSH done at the Lister, which was £110 - eek!

The ICSI was billed separately than the IVF, and that was £1,195
The IVF was £2,995 and the HFEA, as always, £104

There wasn't any extra charge, as far as I'm aware, for EC and ET - that would be bizarre! But maybe other bills haven't come in yet.

Each blood test, which I had at every scan, so times three, was £115

And the AMH was £57 - by far the cheapest thing I had there.

Don't - whatever you do - buy the drugs at the Lister Pharmacy. I did and got stung - if I'd have gone to Ali's in Tamworth from the off I would have saved around £800!!! For instance, he charges £12.20 per vial of Menopur where Lister charges £18 - if you're on a high dose that's a helluva lot more!
The Cetrotide is £24 at Ali's.... and £44 at the Lister. One every day for however many days - boy, that adds up! lastly, Cyclogest is £15 for 15 at the Lister, and Ali would have got me all 30 for £12.

Does that help? Not more confusing I hope!

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah - I remember, you haven't had Menopur before, have you?

As an indication, the average dose is three vials per day. I was on five, but they could put you on even more than that, for between 10 and 16 days - you can see why the savings are so high!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Mir it does make sense!  They don't mind u getting drugs else where then? And how did u cope with the travelling? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The travelling WAS hard, but dh drove me up and back each time, so it was ok. The whole thing is an incredible strain, really, so i'm glad I no longer have to get to London abd back every five minutes!

Where do you live?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Basingstoke which is about an hour away from London, how many trips did u do? xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just checked the clinic i'm with at the mo charges £26 for fsh, bit of a difference!!! xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a slight one! Bloody hell, that's cheap...

All in all I think we did six for this tx, not counting the initial cons and the trips we did while on the egg share programme. It's a lot in a short time. But Basingstoke's MUCH nearer! You'd be up and back in three hours max. 
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That doesn't sound too bad!!!!!!!!!!!  But its all worth it!!!  Thanx 4 your help u know everything lol xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Surprising how knowledgable you get when faced with this sort of bollix!
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Too bloody true!!!! nite nitexxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everyone,

Good Morning!  

yes it is 4.50 am!! Been awake all night, buzzing with caffeine from about a billion Paracetomal extra's i took yesterday as well and truly did my neck in 2 days ago, lugging loads of boxes about. Ironically neck's now feeling alot better now but can't for the life of me get sleepy, feel like i've had about 20 e's !!! So, a good time to catch up on news here..(you'll have to excuse me if i start writing total jibberish, am due to hallucionate soon I think )

so Merse, sounds +ve on the clinic decision front. Congrats too! Glad you're giving Wessex the boot! In my opinion they do stink and it is partly their fault we didn't respond v well to our last lot of stimms.   They didn't monitor my FSH either before my cycle with them in Feb, nor AMH or anything. Last test prior to that was the previous June which was ages before. As Nicks said it maybe has little bearing on how you'll respond but you never know.. why do so many other clinics insist on timing cycles to fit in with lower readings? Plus they're well and truly cheeky charging the amount they do for th eprivilege of having a cancelled with them. OK, all a bit academic now and i'm just ranting on caffeine but out of interest, how many appt's did you have where you actually met a cons? I always just met Gillian at the satellite ( and an initial 5 min 'er with Dr. O' Sull) and then one of the cons at my first scan where they called it a day. Was it the same lack of monitoring for you? God, do i sound bitter? Face, bitter, bitter..! 

Nicks, hope AF comes back properly (get those expensive white knickers on, bound to tempt her back ) and lining is all set to go for next week... good luck with the appt. How come you're on Buserelin? Is it just for a few days while you wait to start stimming? Bet you're getting impatient now... but not long to go and you'll soon have some embies tucked up inside you. Anyway, time will fly by with BB to watch won't it?!! I too hate it with a passion but found myself strangely enjoying watching all those air heads making tits (will that word survivie the BB censoring of ff?) of themselves and getting boo'ed as teh ymade thier big entrances.  Felt really sorry for that Lesley (d'you reckon she might be ***** Lesley?) being so isolated from teh others, then again if she is a ***** she'll probably have a great time being there 

(sorry, interruption there, DH just got up for an early start, think i woke him tapping away next door)

Mira, how you and Wilma doing today? Hope you're not too drained tho' might be a really good sign that the right things are happenning in there? Hope so hun'..  Like your ticker by teh way! I did try one a while ago but didn't work a nd forgot to have another.go.. hmmmn,. think imight have to now or am going to feel distinctly left out like Lesley!!

How's itgoing for the other 2WWer's - KJ, wow, Friday then hey? Got those fingers crossed for you..hope you spoke nicely to Aphrodite. And Odette??  

LB, you naughty girl getting plastered. What happened to lead by example then?! Or is that the norm for social workers these days? (probably costs less than stress managmenet courses  )

Well, the suns' come up and everything looks quite pretty outside. Almost feel i could get dressed and get going with no sleep but I've surely got to feel tired soon, this is getting ridiculous!    I just assumed it's the Paracetomal but maybe i 'm having some weird reaction to the Primolut tabs' That poss d'you think?

Over and out. Off to find a blunt instrument to knock myself out with.

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

yey! Ticker worked. Can go to sleep feeling v clever now.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Rooz, i hope you managed to get some sleep!!!
This cycle we only saw Mr o for day 19 appoint an 1st scan which they called it a day apart from that only ever see Gillian or talk to her on the phone. Had no tests at all this time an never went to the Wessex once!!! We have complained to the Wessex about the money i don't think they r going to budge but they have gone away to think about it!!! 
Nice to talk to someone who's been to the same clinic what do you think of Mr O and Gillian? Also nice to talk to someone who lives in Basingstoke was beginning to think was the only person with fertility problems here!!!!  
Hope everyone else is ok? Sun shining here for a change!!  xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Rooz, Merse, Kerry, Nicks and Laura!

Gawd, the Wessex sounds absolutely appalling! It really does. You ought to do a review, both of you, warn others off. I can't believe they just plough ahead with treatment with no regard for the individual! Then charge thousands when it all goes (inevitably) wrong. That stinks.  

Really Merse, you'll be stunned at the diff at the Lister. I was when I transferred from the Winterbourne. It's an amazing difference in the way they treat you and the warmth and normality of the staff is so lovely.
In this case they're expensive for a reason I reckon.

Rooz, sure the paracetamol didn't get mixed up with the Pro-Plus?   Christ, I hate when you feel like you should sleep but can't! Sends you batty. Well done on your ticker! Took me ages to sort mine, too

Kerry, how are you feeling at the mo?

Nicks, Laura? Are you about?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

To be honest the IVF cost more or less the same at both places its just bloods etc i think they must charge more for at the Lister and if you can get drugs cheaper elsewhere it won't be tons more expensive and if its abandoned again won't have to lose half my money!!!! Have a good day off out shopping with my mum. xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello girls!  
Just got back from the clinic.  Lining is now perfectly thin and I've started stimming! Had my first one at the clinic.  am on 450 Menopur.  Also Buserelin which i started on Wed just to tide me over those extra few days til lining OK.  Now the stress starts - it is feeling very real now.  Next scan Thurs.   What will be will be now.  DH says not to worry as I can't change anything at all.  Will have to get a ticker as it seems the current craze!  
Mirra and KJ anything to report? -not long to go now.  Any early testing going on?    i always tested early but i think it makes you more paranoid.  This time i think I just won't have any tests in the house (normally have enough for 2 a day for about a week!   )
Rooz - Paracetamol has no caffeine in it unless you have some expensive flu-type remedy!  Alcohol is a good antidote   but I spose not at 6am!
Merse - glad you are sorting out in your head where your next go will be!  Its good to be positive.
LB - how you doing chick?    Off alcohol for a bit or are you recovered from your nite out now?  Was it really TWO bottles of wine  
Odette - hello, are you June 8th too?  
Enjoy the sun  
nickster x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there!

Nicks!!  Woo woo! Your abroad the train!! Yeee Haa!  Your doing my exact prot from last cycle! Where youon lower Menopur last time?

Rooz - Are you made?? Stop with the e's man.. not good for fertility I'm sure!  

Merse - you sound like your getting things together, shame DH away and you can't take my open eve place, that would have saved you some time.

Mirra &Wilma - hows you?

KJ - oh can't be long now?

Odette -  

Well I always test early... naughty I know!  One of my FF who i was cycling with on my 1st IVF has just started her maternity leave.    

But.... I have just been offered a new job??!!  Freelance 2 days a week, less money, no sick/ holiday pay, no maternity pay.  But be fun and look good on the CV and much less stressful.  Still have 3 days of my other job as perm so could in worse case live off that.  What do you think  Its setting up a project with youngsters with learning disabilities who want to run there own centre.  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm tickered girls!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicki you've started thats great its nerve wracking but exciting at the same time!!!  Yes am glad i've sorted out where i'm gonna go, hopefully won't change my mind!!!
Laura yes it is a shame we can't take your appoint but i don't think we'll have to wait long to get a proper appoint 
 to everyone else, any news? xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey girls!

Nicks - yaroooooza! You are now a stimmer! Fabulous feeling, that. How long do they reckon you'll be stimming? At this stage, I mean - they never know truly.

How early did you test, Laura? I'm going to get a handful from the £ shop, as they're meant to be actually more sensitive and reliable, so www.peeonastick.com says! I'm going to get an expensive one for the actual test day though, as a check. Well done on the job! I applied for a job yesterday, to be Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall's media assistant! Probably be up against all sorts of savvy London types, but he may want a local girlie...

Rooz, are you up yet? WAKE UP!!! Talk to us!  

Lovely to hear you've made up your mind Merse! Did you ever tell us what your name was short for?

Odette - speak to me! How's your embies doing?

Kerry, how are ya?

xxxxx

/links


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Merse is my dogs name its short for Paul Merson the footballer dh's idea not mine!! My name is Tracey buts theres so many of us around it gets confusing!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

NOW I remember!
xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm fine - really busy - I have three jobs going on at the moment. 
(part-time office work by day, running my own perfrming arts school at the 
week-ends and performing at the Royal Opera House by night)
I know I should be resting but its not stressful work - I don't know how I 
managed to fit in IVF as well -

I was meant to test on Friday 8th but will be out of town so will test on 
Monday 11th.  

It's already a week for me - it's gone so fast.

Miranda - hows your 2ww? any signs, twinges? 

Laurab - Good luck with your new job. 

NickiW- Hey theres' no need to get stressed. Relax 

Roozie - hope youre getting more sleep 

Merse1(Tracey),Hope you didn't spend too much money shopping 

Speak soon
Odettex


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette how do you manage to do all that it makes me tired just thinking about it all!!! 
Didn't spend too much money shopping, but it was nice to spend the day with my mum an discuss whole IVF thing just the two of us  
Hope everyone else is good xxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi girls how's things?

I am fine, time seems to be going slowly now though.  Still got sorish boobs and getting af pains in my back and a strange pain on my left hand side which I cant quite work out.

Spent yesterday looking for bloody Aphrodite and couldnt find her, however I did find her Rock and spent ages rubbing it and chatting to it, I must have looked like a right div!!  I put a word in for everyone else though and she sends her love.

Its really hot here now and I find I am struggling with the heat now.  Have definitely decided to go to hospiral Thursday to get my blood test and result on Friday.  I did mention to DH about HPT but he doesnt want to, which is fine.

Anyway better go, more statue hunting today!!

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I must admit I had a chuckle thinking of you stroking a rock Kerry! That's so sweet of you. Where's Aphrodite then? Did she run off?
The symptom spotting is driving us all mad I think - I've been gardening and gardening, keeping my mind off things, but the moment I stop I'm analysing the aches and pains!

Odette, you brave, brave lady! fancy waiting another THREE DAYS to test! That takes balls. Are you a Stagecoach lady, then?

So nice to talk to mummy sometimes, isn't it Merse? Just the two of you? One time dh couldn't get time off to drive me to the Lister and I asked mum to take me, but then BOTH of my parents came along! I could have died with embarrassment, coming out from my scan to see these two 60-year-olds in the waiting room, chatting away to a couple from the Middle East about treatment!  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Are you mad!!!!!  Testing 3 days late 

Mirra - if you are going to test early you should test today/ tomorrow to get a BFN and make sure your HCG injection is out of your system, last thing you want is a false positive, that must be heartbreaking.  Yeah the pee on stick ones test from 10ml, where others more expensive ones are from 25 or 50ml.  Of course testing early is very naughty and should not be done!    

Nicks - is it injections today? tom?  happy stabbing!

Rooz - you up yet??!!

KJ - when i wasin egypt there as this rock or something you had to walk around three times one way for a babe and 3 times the other way for a marriage.... was on a guided tour... everyone just ignored it but then when the tour was over there was all these women sneakly running around it hoping noone would see!!    I didn't do it... mayeb thats where I went wrong!!

xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda - you guessed right - how did you know I was a Stagecoacher? - been running my own school now for 4yrs - Friday evenings and all day Saturday.

I haven't really got any symptons - used to get a slight twinge on my side at the beginning but could have been the ovaries from the EC - also had a bit of a dull ache in the few day after ET but now all is quiet on the Western Front!

I don't really want to think if am or not - will just wait and see when I test - leave it up to nature.  

Wishing all the best 

laurab - do you think I should test myself before waiting another 3 days?  Would yoou be tempted? 

kjones - you are so funny with your story  - got an idea - why don't you recreate the moment in your living room - put a cushion or pillow in the centre, imagine youre in Egypt and keep walking around the pillow three times all day long - youre end with a hug brood - no seriously do it - the mind can't tell the difference between reality and make-believe - if you believe it the brain will .

Odettex


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Odette good to hear from you   Are you a singer/dancer/ actor type then?  Bit of culture on our thread.  'Fame! I'm gonna live forever, la la la la la la la.................'    I thought stagecoach was like National Express coaches -have i got the wrong end of the stick?  
LB - yes I'm stabbing now, done 2 days already. can't quite believe it.
KJ - hope the Rock will bring us all luck    Not long til Thurs!
Put my new shoes on the table /bed yesterday and shall be walking under lots of ladders in the next 4 weeks!    
Mirra are you going to succumb then?    If you've got loads of sticks you need to start early!    Who is Hugh Ferny Dooberry?  Sounds vaguely familiar.
Flooz - hello love.  managed to sleep yet? How is the pill going?  Sadly I never got big boobies as i was only on it for 2 weeks.  Looking forward to 9 months of big (.)(.) for us all though  
Merse - so cute you are named after your dog   If you need any FSH tests at beginning of cycle you should be able to get your GP to do it for free.  They might write you a form which you take to local hospital.  I got stitched up by the clinic for my last one - i think it was something like £95 - i just wasn't thinking and let them take it  
Off to supervise DH now - he is making me a raised bed in the garden (not to sleep in you garden heathens!   )
Nicks x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Test!!!  I had such good intentions of testing only on test day but then in  moment of madness went and bought 4 tests and tested from really early every day in secret!  For me I felt testing early started to prepare me for the result... each time was a little bit closer to the big day so by the time it was here i KNEW it would be BFN and I was not too bad.  But you do what you think is best for you.... i COULDNT have waited 3 days extra though!

X


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicki - No you are not  ,there are two Stagecoach companies
one for the buses, the other for performing arts schools

Used to act but not anymore really after opening my own stage school (at the moment just playing a small acting part in the Opera 'Fidelio' at the Royal Opera House)  Wouldn't recommend this profession.  You are mostly out of work rather than in work.  I'm also a children's TV & Theatere chaperone - just turned down 13wks  work with the BBC this summer I want to chill out and take time out for me for whatever the results come back as.

All the best for your cycle 

By the way why are we ladies posting, we should be out in this glorious sun - unless you are still on antibiotics from ET - recommended not to be exposed to sun because of possible reaction.


Odettex


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

laurab - oh god now I really want to test on Friday! yeah youre right, I'm going to have to find out anyway - I'VE GOT THE JITTERS NOW!

ok , I'm going to test on Friday.

Odettex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Yeah!!!  Test friday!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

laurab  where are you in your tx?

I too suffered an ectopic in 06, loss of one tube, the other damaged.
I feel for you - it's not a nice thing to happen is it?

Hope all good things come your way soon   

Odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes, Odette - TEST!!! I would, anyway, but that's because I'm    impatient!
I thought it may be Stagecoach as you said it was just at weekends. I went to Mountview Theatre school, would you believe, instead of uni - regretted it ever since!
I got an agent, but only managed to get four lines in 2.4 Children! I knew I hated the London luvvie world as soon as I went there really - so fake!
But I love Stagecoach! I only wish we'd had the cash to send my stepdaughter.
I came back to dorset in the end, and did stand-up comedy and hospital radio for a bit before getting into journalism. Weird career path!

I haven't got loads of sticks yet, Nicks! I might go get some tomorrow in my lunch break though - who knows? Glad you're enjoying stabbing yourself! It is a great feeling though, getting those eggs growing.
I've been gardening all weekend, as we have open gardens next Sunday, and I don't want to be the poor relation of the village!
Where our back garden is the GIs used to park their tanks during the war, so it's bloody hard work getting these MASSIVE rocks from under the surface. Still, it's saved me a fortune in rockery stones - these would be about ten quid at the garden centre, and we've got hundreds!

laura, you are soooo naughty!  
I can see right through that discalimer! You really want me to test every day, you evil thing! I just don't know. I don't want the dream to be over yet. Would I have had an HCG injection, then? I can't remember that! When would that have been?

xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

miranda
golly, you were an actress - Mountview is not far from me - they are having a big Mountview reunion - seen it advertised.

So youre now a journalist - that's great - I used to work for BBC News (Radio 5 Live and News 24 - it was such a buzz.  I used to be a meeter and greeter/broadcast assistant but it was never for me.

I forgot to take one of my Cyclogest the other night - do you think its ok?

I really must get out today - still haven't got dressed this morning.
Do you think going swimming in cold water would be ok - want ot go today but worried that I shouldn't because temp might make implantation complications?

God, got so many questions going around my head.

Odettex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- you would have had a HCG jab 36 hours prior to EC. It can stay in your blood for up to 10 days to make sure its get before the testing begins!!

Odette - I'm at Barts (NHS) at the moment but am going to Bourne Hall for a consult end of the month.

http://www.resolve.org/site/PageServer?pagename=cop_ch_20050223

This is a very interesting read... bit long but lots of info and future (if needed) ideas for us girls.

right... I must get dressed!

XX

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - so glad your not dressed either!  You need to aviod swimming for a week after EC to avoid infection. You should be fine now... but depends how cold the water is i guess!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

laurab 

thanks for that advice - 
I was going to swim up in Hampstead Heath Pond cos it was so hot but I didn't think of infection - Its mega cold as well.

I'm still not dressed -  


Good luck at Bourne Hall 


Odette x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why don't you go to the lido near Crouch End? At least that'll definitely be sanitary.

Though my ET cons told me to just do what I felt like, that it wouldn't alter anything a jot. So I have! I think if swimming stopped one getting pregnant or people got infections from swimming in Hampstead pond we would have heard about it.
I can understand people doing everything possible to make it work, but I'm not one of them - I'd go completely crazy!
A Mountview reunion? I think I'll pass! I'm still in touch with several people from there - one's my bezzy mate - but they're not the sort of people who would go, so...
I'm not an exciting journalist! Just the local paper. Though it's a cracking good read, if I do say so myself!  
I was swimming three miles a week last tx before it was abandoned, but I haven't been for weeks, ever since the sun started shining and there was gardening to be done in the evenings! I'll go back in winter again - keeps me cheerful.

Cheers for that, Laura! I didn't know the Ovitrelle was HCG. So the earliest I could test would be day 11 - Tuesday. Hum. I really don't know if I will! I might do one on Thrusday, but I have to work that day and I don't think I could after a negative!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda

I think I  will leaving swmming today - am just leaving to go walking to Regents Park - will go for a stroll and also there is a summer fair.  Will take a picnic with me  

I did actually pick up an infection once swimming in teh Pond and I think I'll better play safe just for the next week.

Enjoy the rest of your day 

Odette x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

laurab said:


> Mirra- you would have had a HCG jab 36 hours prior to EC. It can stay in your blood for up to 10 days to make sure its get before the testing begins!!


The HCG trigger injection (Pregnyl/Ovitrelle) can stay in your body for up to 14 days. We all eliminate the drugs from our bodies at different rates so some women may find that the hcg is out of their body in much less time but best to avoid testing before the 14 days to prevent getting a false positive.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that Minxy! That'll keep me away from those peesticks for sure.

Right girls - strictly NO testing before Friday, ok?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- Yeah yeah!! I know you too well... you will be peeing ona stick from tuesday... wed latest!  The 'too early' pee stick is there to protect you from false positive.  So if you do want to test early you must pee on a stick to get the bfn first, otherwise you will not trust it!

Odette - I wouldn't go swimming in ponds either, although mist women can get away with doing everything normal, swimming and baths is one of the few things you shouldn't do as you have had an op 'down there' and so need to keep it all extra clean!  Not worth taking the chance in my book. Enjot the picnic. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd be a little smelly without baths! Not got a shower...

No, you can't tempt me with your devilish ways Laura! I shall be STRONG. besides, I have to work Thursday - if it's a BFN I wouldn't be able to.
I've booked the week off work after the test, in case I'm feeling awful after a BFN.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- me neither, I had to go to the gym for showers for the first week   then I just had baths so long as the water is clean and not too hot or cold it would be fine I'm sure.

Well I'm going for a swim now in my gyms outdoor pool!  Can't believe its nearly back to work again


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all hope you've had a good day??  Been to in-laws so playing with niece and nephew all day!!
Re-testing i hung out until a day before just couldn't stand waiting anymore, but didn't do it earlier as a false positive would be terrible. I wouldn't do it too early i know its tempting but they say 2 wks for a reason!! xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why not too hot or cold? I get so confused! I lie in my hot bath for ages reading, so it's best not to tell me, actually - don't want to get paranoid!

I would do it a day early, but I'm going to show solidarity with Odette, so there!

I have three pals on this board testing on Thursday - two on egg share and one here - hi Kerry! - but I must resist till Friday I think.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good for you Mirra!!  I am such an impatient annie... I just can't resist! X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think its best to wait but its if you can!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention earlier that I saw Tray from the apprentice in LAkeside today!!  Soes this mean it was him that was chucked off this week or are they pre-recorded?  Or maybe he was on one of the tasks??!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There's THREE getting chucked off this week, so I wouldn't be surprised! Next week is the final, presumably.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I missedf lat weeks one... I have it taped... actually may go and watch it now!

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, it's sooooo funny! They have to sell on TV. The bit where Simon's screwing the legs on that trampette made me nearly wee myself!

I'd like Kristina to win - she's got her head screwed on. PLEASE let Katie be booted this week!

x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda did you have a refferal to go to the Lister? If yes did you get it from your GP? Mersexxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

Just woken up this evening after sleeping for almost 3 days solidly! That all nighter i did really whacked me out.   OK, OK, so i'm exaggerating slightly, but i didn't get to sleep until about 9 am that day, it was mad! Since found out that each of those innocent looking Paracetamol Extra's contains 65mg caffeine so advice to you all, never, ever take them for a whole day or you'll be a raging insomniac!! Bit like Red Bull i guess, that stuff's lethal as well!

So after my mammoth sleep i've awoken to the company of actresses, journalists, stand up comedians and opera singers!! Well i feel most inadequate now i can tell you. I guess bumping into Pauline Quirke from Birds of a Feather in Chapel Market doesn't quite cut it, does it? No, thought not. Oh well. 
Hey Odette, did you know someone called Fiona Cotterill (prob spelt completely wrong) when you worked at 5 Live by any chance, think she just did the sports programmes? She used to be my sis's flat mate a few years back, not sure whether she's still there or not?? Small world and all that?

So, Mirra & Odette, this is your week along with KJ.       
Forgive me if i didn't catch all the relevant bits of your last posts (they were pretty prolific!) but sounds as tho' you're going to resist the urge to test too early then..? Hard one and i've never made it to that point yet but if i did go for early, i'd probably do as LB says and prepare mysefl by doing the sticks until they show a BFN just to make sure. A false +ve would be v cruel.

NW, hope the stimming's going well... feeeling Mirra's high yet??! Day 3 now aren't you so not long to go until first scan? What day are you having one? 

LB, made any decisions on your job offer yet? Free lance always sounds great, got to be preferable to having a big ugly boss breathing down your neck! 

Oh no, just realised i'm missing Easties so better fly... need some good trashy TV to round off a hard Monday! 

Rooz xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!   
Just a quick post.  Have been off work today and feeling rubbish still.  Remnants of the sore throat but mainly bad headache today.  I think its the tail end of a virus but I don't know what all my hormones have been doing.  Been drinking lots of water just in case it OHSS!    Actually just started to feel a bit better now.  
Flooz - I can't believe you never read the label on your Para's you norty girl  
Mirra, Odette, KJ - how are you all?  
LB - I am hooked on BB now!  What do you know?!  
Got a cake in the oven so better go   (need bun in the oven really though!   ) 
Love Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all hope you are all well? Its a week today till my appointment to discuss my no response, any questions you think i should def ask? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Nicks! There's so many bugs going about - I had one all through stimming.
Look for a banner on Friday's BB, saying something to do with the Lister - one of the egg share girlies is going to be there, wishing us all luck!

Rooz - you caffeine feind! No, I'm not testing early, though I'm terrified I won't make it to that point of testing at all. All swollen up and with evil-smelling wind tonight, just like before auntie shows her hideous face.
I bought some tests today - a Clearblue digital for £8.95 and two packs of three tests for £2!!! Weird.

Merse, I didn't get a referral - found it on the net when I was looking to egg share and rang up. I only found out during stimms that I had no bloody eggs to share. Never mind! You don't need a referral, I wouldn't think.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats Miranda!  When i had a bfp i felt exactly like af was on its way, i was absolutely positive it was so don't give up hope xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That was ment to say thanks Miranda!  I'm not sleeping so not functioning properly!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no! Why no sleep? Are you really stressing about this all the time? You must give yourself some time off.
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well i go to sleep as i'm sooooo tired but i wake up an worry that theres no hope because there was no response!!  And i'm terrified they are gonna say that next week and when i go to the Lister! So basically yes stressed and depressed all the time!!!  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah, you'll be fine with the Lister. They are really encouraging, and will put your mind at rest straight away i think.
they've seen it all before and have got women in your position and worse pregnant, really!
Now, breeeeathe... And again....
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm breathing deeply!!!  Hopefully get some sleep tonite!?!?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There's always alcohol and sedatives!  

Now, inhaaale the vodka, and breeeeeathe out the fumes....

Better? You're better, I can tell.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm betta I'm betta vodka def working!!!!  xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh what I would do for a Vodka now!!  Having a bit of a rubbish week.  Been getting really bad AF type pains and I keep saying to myself that this is fine, this is supposed to happen but you still cant help worrying can you?

No other symptons to speak of, apart from my sore boobs have gone!!

I just want Friday to hurry up so I know either way.  If I get a negative I am going to fly back to the UK for a week to see my parents and also start dieting and going to the gym.

Obviously if its a positive and I am going to jump around like a mad for about two days and not fly back to the UK at all!

How are you feeling Miranda?  Hopefully no early testing going on!!

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The same, Kerry! Honestly, the symptoms are soooo distressing!
I couldn't sleep till 2am last night because of these really sharp shooting pains front _and _ back entrances.
God, I dunno 
No, I'm definitely not going to test till friday - I can't cope with false hope. I've worked out the HCG shot will be out of my system for definite tomorrow, but I don't want to chance getting a wrong result.
If I get a negative, I'm going to get a large bottle of red and do a colon therapy, to ease my aching guts. I think my innards are wrestling with each other - that's how it feels!
My uterus, stomach and colon going head to head in battle for space.

My boobs haven't been sore, but on the plus side they're not lumpy, either, and they would be by this point usually.

Besides, I'm sure that rock did the trick! We shall have faith, you and I.

I thought you were testing on Thursday? How have I got that wrong? When was your egg collection?

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all 
Kerry - AF pains are encouraging!    I hope its gonna be third time lucky for you hun.  
I don't want to go to work on Fri cos i'll have to wait all day for everyone's news!  
Feeling a bit more human today so gonna try and get some fresh air.   I am symptom spotting too - only i haven't got any signs its working.  Saying that last time the first sign was a bit of EWCM on day 8-9.   Anyone get anything earlier??
Merse - I am sure they will say something postive, you have conceived twice before which is such a positive thing.  They just need to get you on the right protocol.  Hope you slept better last night  
Chat later dudettes  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got burning in my ovaries while I was stimming, Nicks! Each time they were doing something they went really warm.
Oh, and my hair went rubbish. But that's the cetrotide I think...

I've got terrible shooting pains front and rear at the mo - stopped me sleeping till 2am! urgh.

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Shooting pains sound weird Mirra   probably a good sign    
Never 'felt' my ovaries before - I'm not one of these who has a pain when they ovulate either.  Think mine must be devoid of nerve receptors! 
I have written a plan in my diary about how i will deal with the 'only one follie', 'only 2 follies' situation so I'm covered for all eventualities  

Tesco is coming soon, then I'm out in the garden  
You at work?
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it an FF diary, birdie?
I'll take a peek if so...
xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

No just my normal diary!  Not for publication on the world wide web!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicki yes slept a bit betta last nite took some herbal sleeping tablets!!! Are you managing to keep sane in your 2ww 

Babs how are you aren't u testing soon??  xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

No you didnt get it wrong Miranda.  I go to have my blood test on Thursday but dont get result til Friday.

I have felt ok today.  Had slight af pains must admit though been knicker checking today alot!!  Had a sleep for about half an hour today and I have woke up feeling really zonked out (is that a word)??  DH working tonight so I have the tv and sofa to myself.

Getting really really hot now, its getting on my nerves that I cant sunbathe or go in my pool but hopefully it will be worth it in the end!!

Speak soon
Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

really nervous today - tearful in fact 

The pressure is building up regarding the test result.

Feel a little negative about result.

Will be away for a few days for a pregnant friends wedding.
I hope I don't crack up.

Look after yourselves ladies 
Odette x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it just? Pressure just building up behind your eyeballs.

I think this is a weird kind of torture, really I do!

Don't worry though - what will be will be, and there's no point crying now! I'm here to hold your hand.

Can't you swim, Kerry? In the second week? I would have thought you could. My cons told me I could do anything I wanted, that it wouldn't affect Wilma's chances. it doesn't half relieve the pressure, some exercise!

Are you definitely not doing a home test as well?

Merse - well done on getting some sleep!

Nicks - why _can't _ I read your diary, huh? I wanna! 
xxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda

You probably can swim in the second week I would just rather wait.

No have definitely decided not to do a home test.  What about you, when are you going to test?

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Odette.  I must admit its starting to get to me a bit now.

Anyway keep thinking positive.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hiya Merse 

thanks for asking, I've been a bad girl and tested a day early today.  Used my own Clearblue and it came back as positive....  Going to use the clinic's test tomorrow, and if it still says positive, I'm going to ask the clinic to do a blood test, as I had a biochemical last time.......  Really trying not to get my hopes up, as it could all go to pot (you can tell I'm a pessimist, but it's taken such high doses of drugs to get me to this stage....).  My symptoms have been interesting - cramping in the lady bits (!), huge belly (bigger than last time), globulous boobs (not usually me) and unfortunately lots of zits!  Do keep having AF feelings, even been wearing a pad for four days but nothing yet........  Also feel extremely tired and let's just say not looking my best!

Really got my fingers crossed for everyone else waiting at the moment, it's an absolute killer......  Merse, really hope you get some of the answers you need at your appointment, so that you can get cracking again a.s.a.p.
Take care everyone
Babsxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Babs!!! Woo Hooo!!     Thats fab news... it so lifts my spirits when poor responder gets a bfp... proves it can happen.  Fingers crossed for an uneventful next 8 months.  

2wwers - Can't believe you are all testing together in the next few days!! So hoping we get some more good news.  In my 2ww I was up and down like a yoyo.    

Nicks - Your scans not long away, I get backache when I stimm, guess we all have different symptoms.  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go babs! Go Babs! 
That's absolutely fabby news!
Soon to be followed by another THREE BFPs on this board this week, Odette and kerry, and don't you forget it!   

I'm going to test first thing Friday morning Kerry. So expect news before lunchtime. I'll be agog to hear yours, too! And Odette's! So exciting, terrifying and everything else...

How do they test for a biochemical, Babs? At least that'll put your mind at rest, and you can settle down to a glorious eight months or so!

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Wha hey Babs     Fab news my 39 year old buddy!  Lets hope this is THE one this time, I've got my fingers crossed for you.  
Hopefully another 3 by the end of the week too  
Nicks  

PS no Mirra you are not having my diary - you might publish it in your paper


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it that juicy then?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You know what an exciting life I lead!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW Babs   how fantastic it gives me so much hope to hear that!! Am so pleased let us know how you get on today 
Miranda, Kerry and Odette how are you all coping its soooooo stressfull especially this last bit am thinking of you all and willing all   for you all!!
Nikci hows the stabbing going 
Laura and Rooz    
lol Merse xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I must admit I am struggling now.  One minute I think it might have worked and the next I am convinced it hasnt.  I am trying to prepare myself for the worst but I honestly dont know what I will do.

Got to ring Dr today to get an appointment to go and have my bloods taken tomorrow.

Still got slight AF pains and am tired and just generally feeling blurrrrhhh!!  (I know thats not a word)!!  But thats all I can think of to describe it.

Well done Babs on your BFP.  LIke everyone else has said before me hopefully there will be another 3 by the end of the week.

Glad to hear you are not testing early Miranda.  I am going to ask Dr to ring DH with result on Friday after 12 so I will be home from work.

Well I had better go.
Speak soon.
Kerry
xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh girls, stop it, you're all making me nervous!! What will i be like during my own 2 WW?! (assuming i get that far?) It must be so hard but you're all doing brilliantly right now and with some luck, will be joining Babs with her BFP....................................................................

So Babs,YIPPEE,   well done, i do so hope it's a confirmed BFP, that would be wonderful, and as LB said, real encouragemnt for everyone else on this thread. Have everything crossed for you at your doc's appt.... let us know won't you.    

Kezza, Mirra and Odette, you're nearly there now anyway, and you shoul dfeel pretty pleased about yourselves for keeping it together this long! Come on Aphrodite, work your magic for us P.R's, it's definitely time we had lots of good news here. 

NW, hope your lurgy symptons have subsided now, there's lots of struff about at the mo i think. Not what you need when you're having to jab needles into yourself! So Day 5 today? Is time flying or what? I'm still trailing behind with AF not due until i stop the Primolut tabs on Sat, so hoping to start jabbing end of next week if scan etc is fine. Can't wait to get going now at least, feels like an eternity since my last cycle. Only plus side so far is my boobs have definitely got sorer and a bit meatier, probably graduated from a AA to an A! Yee hah! Watch out page 3 girls.

Hey Merse, i'm such a scatter brain, i meant to say something to you last time and then promptly forgot. (blame it on my sore boobs?!?!) It's good you've challenged th eWessex about cancelled fees - we have kept our refund on hold for now, just in case we decide to go back there for D.E's if it comes to that. I don't exactly feel inclined to give them any more business but the convenience factor is there and i figure that for D.E tx they can't mess things up as much, if we did the tx in conjunection with a clinic in Spain say, like I.M. Anyway, if they do revise the figure or back down with you, we might have to rethink that approach and apply some gentle pressure as well!! Glad you've got some +ve moves sorted out with Lister anyway - they sound v good for P.R's and i'll be strongly tempted to go there myself if UCH doesn't work out any better this time around. Once you have a plan together it helps to make you feel stronger again doesn't it? It's still early days since your cancelled cycle tho' so don't expect too much from yourself - you're bound to feel crappy at times, i certainly did for weeks afterwards, but it's all part of processing the emotions isn't it? Oh, and you're definitely not the only chick in Basingstoke with IF problems - so stop worrying about that!! (the Wessex had better hope we're not anyway ) Where abouts are you? We're up near Sherfield on Loddon, in that newish development, Sherfield Park....

Take care everyone, and chins up chicks!  

Rooz xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kerry keep your chin up girl not long now sending lots of 
Rooz have sent you a pm.
Hows everyone else? lol merse xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - good luck tomorrow... can't believe you don't get results til friday??!!! You have the stamina of a mule... I'd be done the chemist!

Rooz - OF COURSE you will get to the 2ww.. PLease a little less negativity please!

Odette and Mirra - Not long now... no sneaky testing taking place I hope?

Nicks - your scan is friday too!

Wow what a day Friday will be on here... I feel left out... I may book myself in for a flu jab or something just to feel included!

Apprentice tonight


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello girls
Its getting near now isn't it!   Still think I need to take the day off work on Friday to be here for you all! 
Been a lovely day today but not well again, another sickie.  Hope I will go back tomorrow. Think its taking a long time to shift cos immune system must be buggered with stress  
LB my scan is tomorrow afternoon - yikes! Scary or what.  I have my plan made for failure (well hoping worse can scenario could still do IUI)  Oh what a pessimist.  I hope I get to ET otherwise all my cervix plastic surgery will go to waste!  
Rooz - I wasn't on it long enought to graduate from AA!   that's why I will need 9 months of extra hormones (or surgery!)  
Getting quite into BB now.  When does he nominate then?
NDubs


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry, needed to get that off my chest. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

ANYway, on with the personals:

Nicks - how come you didn't graduate from Alcoholics Anonymous? Did you fall off the wagon?
I'm sure you'll get the chance for some medical bod to peer at your surgically-enhanced lady garden - just have faith!
Yes, it would be lovely to have you around on Friday!

Laura, no - no testing early! I am DETERMINED to make it till the end  

Kerry, I also can't believe you have the fortitude to wait another day! you must have waaaay more balls than I have!

Odette - how are you, chickie?

Rooz and Merse - hello dears!

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Took me ages to work out wot you were on about Mirra - AA?  Cup size not alcohol!  

C'mon, someone do a sneaky test, you tell them LB   
I'd be doing a sneaky scan if I had a spare dildo-cam!  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

GO on someone do it now I'm bored!!!  Go on its just sitting in that cupboard waiting to be opened..... do you need a wee?  That stick could accidently fall under your lady garden if you need a little wee.. no one would have to know (except us)... GO ON DO IT YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, shan't.
You can't make me.  

My lady garden is going to remain untainted by devilish peesticks till friday AM, or I'm Albert Steptoe.    

I'd do a sneaky scan though! WHEN are they going to invent home dildocams? Eh? With 35,000 women in the UK alone going for IF treatment each year I reckon we're onto a winner. Anyone fancy coming on Dragons' Den with me to pitch the idea?  

Harold!
Oh. Ahem.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Brilliant idea... I'd buy one... maybe we could invent one that switches from scanner to vibrater??  Versatile and not just useful when IF, once we've all had our twins we can move use it for other stuff!  

My boyfriend looks (and acts) like harold steptoe!!


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone 
thanks for all your messages, clinic's hpt showed positive this morning so I had my bloods done - HCG 343(?!).  Think that's ok, so for now, crossed fingers........ (still the eternal pessimist!).

Mirra, Kerry and Odette, just hang on in there, only a little while longer to go........  Really really hope things go well, I agree that we deserve some good luck after all that we put ourselves through.  

Babsxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a good result Babs!   Well done! fingers crossed for you  

LB - can you imagine if the clinic dildo cam at the clinic had little Jessica Rabbit ears!  

Mirra - go on YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Babs, yippee! Great news, congrats for now hun'!  

NW and LB, you are SUCH naughty temptresses. Don't worry Mirra, no one can force your lady garden to succumb to that pee stick. Be strong and perhaps try not to pee at all between now and Friday, that way you can't get tempted. Hmmn, would that work? Perhaps not. 

I'll def. join you in inventing that dual purpose dildo cam massager! People might just like to spend the odd evening taking a look inside themselves, IVF or no IVF. Also quite useful for sore throats, ear infections, piles and all sorts - just as long as it gets a good wash inbetween uses. 

Goody, Apprentice here we come - got quite into it now. And BB too.  
It's all your faults.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rooz - thats disgusting!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

roozie said:


> People might just like to spend the odd evening taking a look inside themselves, IVF or no IVF. Also quite useful for sore throats, ear infections, piles and all sorts - just as long as it gets a good wash inbetween uses.


If I laughed any more I might just wee myself! All over a conveniently handy peestick! 

Christ - what HAPPENED to Katie on the Apprentice?

It's no contest now - Kristina to win, all the way.

I'm really warming to this idea of a dildocamdildo! Could we make them in pretty colours? I hate the utility colours of the scanners in the clinics.
And I wouldn't have to travel to London for scans! I could beam my uterus pics over by webcam! As long as one didn't flick the wrong switch during transmission...

I'm sure our invention would be v popular. Have you got any business nous, Rooz?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Babs thats great news!!! 
Miranda have you accidentally weed on a pee stick 
Kerry and Odette are you still sane
Good luck for you scan tom Nicki.  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No Merse - I am STRONG, you see?

How are you today, PUPO girlies?

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What does PUPO mean
I'm ok feel a bit tired went out with friends last nite an had a couple of glasses of wine, can't handle my drink these days spent so long off it this year!!! But sleeping a bit betta. Still worried about appoint Mon but what will be will be!!  Keep strong!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pregnant until proved otherwise!

Mmmn, wine...


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh I am having a terrible day.  Convinced it hasnt worked.  Beren crying lots.  I think I am trying to prepare myself for the worst.  Been and had my bloods done and now they tell me I MIGHT get the results by tomorrow!!  If I dont I am going to go buy a HPT.

Forgot to tell Dr to phone me after 12 so he might phone me at work, so I am considering not going in.

How are you feeling Miranda?  I have everything crossed for you and Wilma.

Just watched Apprentice and am soooo glad Katie has gone.  Christina to win.

Cant believe Emily been booted of BB.  I am loving Laura and Carol.

Right better go.  Hopefully I will post tomorrow with some fab news.

Take care everyone
Good luck
Kerry
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kerry i hope they tell you tom its too much to bear waiting any longer!!! Keep strong not long now lol xxx
Miranda i love that PUPO, yes wine good last nite not so today!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So am I Kerry! I am climbing THE WALLS, really I am.

What do you mean Emily's been kicked out? Did I miss something?  

Bah, re the doctor - does he not realise how bloody important this is? Get that HPT - you can test today, can't you? Quick, get a Clearblue Digital and get weeing!

Sorry - I'm as bad as the rest of 'em!  

And - breeeeeethe....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Apparently shes been kicked out for using a racial word!!! xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes she said the word ni***r!  I think she is being made a scapegoat!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow exciting BB breaking news!   will have to go and read the website.

Kerry - just go and buy a stick, then you will know.  why wait, its not like its too early or anything.  GO ON YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!

And you Mirra, if I can think of any crappy jokes that you pee yourself over (on a stick)    Seriously girls, you are very reserved.  Even if I wanted I think I'd only get to 14 days post EC then I would have to know.  AF not arriving is a v good sign  

Just been for my scan.  Had myself totally worked up and in a state.  Anyway:
I HAVE SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      5 big ones on my right ovary and the left a few smallies.  Lining was fab too, triple layered like a pair of lips!    Next scan Sunday.  will have to go all technical and change my ticker!  Was kinda hoping 5 on my left ovary too - but hey that would have been greedy  
Enjoy it while you can Merse!   Not long til Monday!
Hi Flooz - are you hard at work?  Any progression to B cup yet?  
Love ya
N Dub


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW, Nicks! Well done you!

That's a fabulous amount of follies!   

What's your drug protocol again? It's like mine, I know, but how much of each?

How big are the big ones?

xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Mirra - was on pill for 2 weeks, then Menopur 450 (6 amps) and Suprecur.  Last time on LP things were really slow and my lining was only 3.5 on day 8, so at least things have been a bit less sluggish this time.  I still feel a bit emotional about it as I was so stressed!    At least i seem to have responded OK with my FSH as high as it is  
Biggest was 17mm ish.  The consultant scanned me and he said there was no point measuring them all at this stage.

Gosh its true about Emily on BB then!   What a comment to come out with on BB - end of your career babe  
N


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicki thats fantastic news!!! 
Am dreading Monday so will need more wine to cope with the stress of worrying!!!!
Will somebody bloody test its driving me mad and i need some positive news!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So - a lot of Menopur then Nicks. But I hated Suprecur - it was horrid!
Wow - 17mm! V good.

Right - I can go home - yay! I'll post more when I get home.

xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

brill news Nickster    Five is fantastic, plus a few small ones that could catch up, couldn't they? I'd be v pleased with that, so hopefully you feel a bit relieved. The first scan is the most nerve racking for us P.R's isn't it. Nice one lassie!

You PUPO's, this waiting must be killing you, but you're nearly there! Hang in there girls and tomorrow all will be revealed. Nearly time to pee out all that pregnant wee wee!    

Hey Merse, try not to be too stressed about Monday - judging by what Mirra has said about the Lister, they'll be really +ve about you - after all, you're one of the few out of us gals that's actually got pregnant before, so just remember that. I'm sure just getting some reassurance from them that there's plenty they can do for you, will make you feel heaps better. As ever, it's the waiting that's the killer isn't it? I felt like utter crap after my cancelled cycle - but when i went to UCH and got things rolling again i did start to feel better, and you will too hun'... 

Can't believe Emily's been so stupid -  i thought she was one of the few that actually had a few brain cells. Guess not. ( not that i care or that i ever watch BB!)

R xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Rooz i'm just dreading him being so negative as just picking myself back up again after the last disaster on this roller coaster of ttc!!! But i've coped before and i will again!!
Just been to aerobics so feeling good, had stopped it for IVF so no reason not to go now and need to lose some weight, seemed to have gained 10lbs since started first IVF!!!!
I can't believe Emily said that either does anyone think they will show any of it later (not the word obviously!)
Hope are 2ww are not climbing the walls xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!!

Well never Friday!! Oh I've got my fingers and toes crossed for all of you ladies.  

On a serious note tomorrow is going to be a tough day probably for some of you... having cycle buddies is great until test day. The chances of all of you getting a BFP tom is not great and so I guess we all need to think about that and make sure we are sensitive and supportive to all our girlies whatever the results are.  That might make me sound moody but I have been in the cycle buddy game and it can be tough if your buddy(s) get the BFP and you don't.  Whatever your results we need to all helo eachother out. 

Ok.... dildocam with buny ears! Fab!  Actually  have one of them rampant rabbits and I'm not impressed    I think I will start working on some other designs...  

BB - stupid Emily.... She got right on my (.)(.)s!  sorry but she did.  

Apprentice - Katey is such an attention seeker!  She never wanted the job in the first place.  I know Tre would get chucked off as I saw him in Lakeside!

I decided not to take my new job, am going to look for a new full time job instead, 2 part time jobs would just be too stressful.  Decision made.. feel better now.  Now just to find a new job.  

Nicks - Fab news... funny how you start to get greedy.. I told myself I'd be happy with 3 after my abandoned cycle and then I got 5, then I was really upset that none of the little ones grew!  5 is great. Did they change your meds at all?

Merse - don't worry about mon it will be great I promise.. I've been to a few private places and it is so different, you are paying them and they know that, they will treat you like a customer and an individual.. promise you will come away smiling.XXX

PUPO girls -     

Babs - whens your scan?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and my friend with the low AMH went into labour 48 hours ago!!!  She still hasn't had him!!  I'm a bag of nerves waiting for news!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls
Very well said LB about tomorrow.  Good Luck to everyone    will be thinking of you all.  
Odette   
Kerry   
Mirra   
I'm on call at work tomorrow so might not be home til really late, the wait will be agony!
LB - my friend had a totem pole one - it was so powerful we thought you could probably mix a cake with it!   I'll stick to my rabbit I think!
Rooz - your time on the pill seems to be flying by!    Was it 3 weeks in total?
Merse -    it does seem to make you put on a bit of weight I think.  Haven't been running for a week due to virus and soon i will be on 2WW so not much chance there!
Sleep well girls! BB is on far too late for me  
Nicki


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura Mon is a follow up from last disastrous cycle so there weren't positive then so don't think they will be Mon!!! 
Nicki yes lots of people complain about weight gain not sure if its the drugs or just eating more with no exercise!!!  
Miranda, Kerry and Odette thinking of you all lol Merse xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Just remember that you are going to somewhere else and you just want to pick there brains a bit.  Go armed with lots of questions and quiz them why they didn't give you a better service... you are in charge.. they are merely the drs! Remember that.    There is a list of questions at the top of the ICSI board.. I printed it out and highlighted what was relevant.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - I thin I have your moby number??  I will text you when the results are in as I am home early afternoon.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Well, yes, I am climbing the walls - how on earth did you know?

I'm feeling better now I'm home - the work day was EXCRUCIATING today!

Rooz - I just can't believe Emily actually said the N word! How? Unless she hangs out with rappers and thinks it's cool or something. But the point is they're allowed to call themselves what they like - she can't go about saying it or she looks a bigoted prat. And after Jade Goody-gate, too - WTF?
My mate on the egg share board says that the eviction has been cancelled on the BB website, but she rang up and it's all still on, so... who knows?

Laura - can you believe you didn't persuade me to test? You failed in your evil plan - I have foiled you! 
I don't know about Katie - I think she was intentionally outrageous all the way through, then got cold feet when she realised she'd actually pulled it off. Full marks to Sir A for spotting that and forcing her to make up her mind. I hated her! 
I think the rampant rabbit was probably designed by a man! Going to have to check that now...
I know what you mean about getting greedy - eggs are like money, you can always use more! I was so thrilled to get four after what they'd told me. tomorrow, if it's positive, I'm going to ask the cons what my chances were before I started all this. Be a bit of a thrill to beat single-figure odds!!!
Today on another thread we had one positive and one negative and it's so hard trying to deal with the emotions of both at the same time. I hope to God me, Odette and Kerry are all successful, but you're right, odds are we won't.

Nicks - I wish i could sleep! When I've felt I could I couldn't because i was at work or had to get the dogs out or something, but when it's time to nod off at the mo I can't manage it!
A _totem pole vibrator_?? Is that truly what you mean With the little carved heads of Red Indian gods on it? Or do you just mean a huge f***-off one?
I think i'll put on weight because I've been eating as well as I can. mind you, I haven't been drinking my usual quantities, so i could lose it!

Merse, I'm so pleased you're going to the Lister - I just know you'll breathe a huge sigh of relief when they pick you up and dust you off and tell you they can help you. They are sooo pleasant there, too - really human.

On which subject, except an inhuman clinic: My old clinic is responding to my complaint next week - it's only taken a month and a half. Have any of you ever complained about a clinic or a consultant? What sort of response should I expect? It's a fairly serious complaint, but I'm thinking they'll fob me off and I'll have to take it higher. Wha's higher? The HFEA or the BMA?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My friend just texted she had her little boy 3 weeks early, 7lb and perfect. Made me go all goose bumpy!  Shes a poor responder too!  

Mirra - I still have an hour and ten minutes to corrupt you!    Pee stick, pee stick, goon may as well do it now.. them few hours won't amke a jot of difference!   

I am the queen of hospital complaints... what did they do?? I can halp I'm sure.  I thought they had to respond within 28 days?  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They did respond, but only with a promise to investigate! Then I had a letter this week, promising a full response next week.

Shall I PM you the letter?

Fab news about your poor responder friend! Gives us all hope.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra  - Your ticker says its now test day?!!!! Go Go Go!!  I've read your letter...    Bloody hospitals... Can't believe they told your dad before you... thats a huge breach of confidentiality... thats your strong point.. its illegal and you can really get them for that.  Let me know what response you get from them and then we can work from there.  Other bits are bad practice and should hopefully get a response about a change of protocol especially about giving you important info.  

I'm off to bed now..... big day tomorrow. Good Luck girls   X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Laura! It'll be great to have your input on that - it took over a year for me to get round to writing that, as I wanted to make sure I was doing it for the right reasons.
But I was still suffering from what happened, so thought, beggar it, I'll write.

I'll post first thing!

night night.
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm afraid it's a   for me.
So sad.
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'm so so sorry.  I can't say anything that will make you fel better at the moment but I do promise it will get easier, and you will have a cry and feel crap BUT you will start to feel better and put together a plan for how you plan to be a mummy.  Because if you want to be a mum you will be and I know you'll be a great one too, we just have to work a bit harder.  For now though, go get some chocolate and stock the fridge with some wine for later. Your not working today I hope?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - God forbid, working on test day!

Whatever happened I'd have been in no fit state.

It's the period pain that's so cruel, cutting in at just the right moment to make you feel even worse.

I don't know, regarding trying again. The whole process was soooo painful that I feel like i should choose another dream and move on.

Though looking at a future with no child I don't know. That's probably what will spur me on.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

There are lots of options hon, you just have to move your goal posts a bit.  I have to go to work, late already, but I'll be back early afternoon we can chat more then if you feel like it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know what you're saying, but I feel I should pick another goal - one that I can get the ball in!

I don't know - it's all too soon I guess, but I'd prepared myself for finding another goal, so it's not such a new thought.

Have a nice day at work! Speak later, bird.

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

So sorry Miranda.

I am afraid its also a BFN for me too.  I was told at work and made a complete tit of myself!!  Dr said that the main problem is my high hormone level and my endo.

Got an appointment for next Friday to discuss our options.  We get one more free go (we are so lucky).  We are going to wait for a good few months to try and get my endo sorted at least.

I am absolutely devastated but in my heart I knew it hadnt worked.  What I am finding most difficukt is the guilt.  My DH has been brilliant but I cant help feeling that I am letting him down.

Please dont give up Miranda I am sure it will happen for us both.  I am not sending those maternity trousers back anyway.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your news, too, Kerry. It's appalling, isn't it?

Lucky you, getting another go! My father said 'whatever it takes' to me this morning, but I don't want to cost him another £6,000 to get a negative result - it's just so hard to judge how I'll feel when the news has really sunk in, but when your parents are paying it's a whole different matter.

Have you come home now?
Are you getting some support?

I'm just so desperate for sleep, but I know I shan't until later. 

Sorry, Kerry, again - I know almost to the millimetre how you're feeling and it ain't nice.

Lots of love

Mirandaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I am home now, I just sort of walked out of work!!

DH came home from work too but has had to nip back in again so I am on my own now.  Trying to find some flights home for next weekend but they are so expensive!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good on you! Work can cope.

Where's home? 

I'm going to go to bed for an hour now - try to sleep a little.

xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Ooh, KJ and Mirra, i'm so sorry my loves. I'd prayed i'd read some good news here this morning.. you're both being incredibly strong but will probably need to dissolve into a bit of a heap occasionally until time heals so don't feel you shouldn't, a bloody good cry can work wonders. You WILL both get there you know. As LB said, we just have to work damned hard at this unfortunately, but the rewards will be all the greater for us when it does happen. We may just have to review our options and go about things differently, (IVF isn't exactly what any of us had planned is it.) but there is still LOTS of hope if we still want to play ball. 

Anyway, one day at a time now. Pampering is is order for you girls today so get smothered with choccie, hugs from DH, and maybe a nice stroll in the sunshine..?

   

Rooz xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi girls,

I am new to this thread.  Currently going through IVF been on menopur for 8 days now and not responding very well.

Only 2 follicles on my left side which are smaller than they should be just now.  One on my right side which is to big!  Think it is prob a cyst, another one on my right which is ok but they think by the time that the others catch up this one will be to big.  To finish it all off I have a endo cyst on my right ovary which they are not going to drain due to previous ops so even if there is follicles on my right ovary they might not be able to access them.

So feeling very low just now as I don't know if we will even make it to egg collection as they only go ahead if there is at least 2 follicles.  I have to go back on Monday to see what is happening then.

Has anyone responded better with different drugs that have endo?

Sorry to ramble on so much.

So sorry to hear your news KJ and Mirra.

Fiona


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

KJ and Mirra i'm so sorry for you both sat here in tears for the pair of you 
Its so hard to know what to say but you will feel better, but for the moment pamper yourselves and indulge in lots of wine, it always takes the edge off for a while at least! sending you both lots of hugs Merse xxx

Hi Fiona and welcome! Is this your first IVF, have you tried other drugs before?
I've had 2 goes and didn't really respond at all on my 2nd go but did on my 1st, they were both using puregon. I know from talking to girls on this thread that we respond differently to different drugs and from month to month! I also have Endo and had an Endometrioma on my first and second go but i think as long as they aren't too big they just ignore them. How big are your follicles and what did your consultant say? Merse xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - I can only repeat what I said to Mirra.  It feels like the end of the world today, tomorrow and then next day will be tough.. but then you will be googling away looking for what next be that more IVF or a lovely holiday or new house.  

Mirra - don't feel bad that you may not want to try again, we all have our limits and I thik it takes a strong person to be able to draw a line and decide that is it.  I'm not convinced your at that stage yet... but if you are, good for you, even having a plan of no plan feels good.

Fiona - Welcome and Good luck... you've caught this board on a bad day, we have 3 girls testing today and 2 are BFN, usually we are fully of joy and laughter, just not today.   We will help you through, we are a very supportive bunch.  When is your next scan?  Are you doing the Long protocol?

Odette - hoping no news is good news.  

Rooz & Nicks


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

So sorry girls for all of us that didn't make it. 

BFN for me as well - period came while I was away at a wedding 2 days ago - thought it was a bit of spotting but by yesterday full flow.

While everyone was celebrating the brides marriage and pregnancy I was half the time in the loos crying over my two little embies.  All those little babies around me didn't help either and one was being spoon feed right next to me.  It was bloody hard, just wanted to leave and go cuddle up in bed.

I have to go to work tonight - 

will catch up with you girls later.

A big hug to all you ladies  

Odettexxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette so sorry for you too.  You were really brave to stay at the wedding!
Are you ok to go to work? Sending hugs to you lol Merse xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh f*ck, Odette, I'm sorry. And so sorry the news came in such a sh*tty way, at a wedding with bundles of kids around. It's so tremendously hard without that situation to rub salt in the wound.

How can you work? I'm amazed at your strength, I really am.

Damn, damn, damn - not ONE of us? You'd think one of us would hit the jackpot.

Laura - I haven't a clue how I'll feel later, but right now the thought of saddling up this particular horse again is just so alien and weird. Why would I stick my hands (followed by the rest of me) back in the fire? But I'm sure I'll feel less antipathy soon.

Thanks Rooz! It's a bundle of poo, isn't it? All this bad news. Hardly makes this seem  like a happenin' sort of thread! But we will prevail, I know we'll get a BFP out of someone.

Merse - cheers mate. despite my BFN I know I was in the right place, so I wish you luck up at the Lister.

Fiona, welcome! Laura's right, we are usually SOOOOOOOOOO much cheerier than this! Very positive bunch of ladies, us, normally.

Know what I'd like? For all of us to be in a pub garden with several bottles of really good wine, a plate of nachos and loads of chat. That would be fab.

Now, say I do consider doing this again, what would you all recommend? I love the Lister, but I can't do all that travelling again, up to London every two days. I need to start looking at the options, even if I'm not going for it again. Sunshine tx holiday sounds nice! But how much are they?

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Miranda  and wish we were all in a pub garden to! But do you think one pub would have enough wine for us all Perhaps we should all come down to you for a holiday and we could drink Dorset dry lol an hugs xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette -     What a rubbish day, can't believe we got 3 BFN.  Amazed you got through the wedding.  As for work I worked the day of my BFN and I think it helped, stopped me from wallowing in self pity.

You now that would be wonderful, I'd like nothing more than to give you all a big cuddle and drink lots of wine (although I'd imagine after a few bottles we'd all be blubbering all over each other!!).

Mirra - Where are you?  I looked into several abroad treatments, CERAM in barcelona looked good and so does Jimand in Turkey.  Treatment was about £1,500 including ICSI/ assisted hatching or whatever you need, you ust had to pay more for PGD but you wouldn't need that.  I found them the most professional of them all, some of them just seems a bit amaturish, they suggested over a  few emails to me 2 different prots they woudl try but wanted all my medical notes sent over before they offered a treatment plan... which is what they should ask for really, some of them don't.  If I wasn't getting a free go then I would have gone for them, I would like to try something different.  I'll go find the link for there website.X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.ivfturkey.com/ - heres the link Mirra.


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Miranda, Odette and Kerry, so so sorry about your news  , I've been hoping and praying that you would get good news this week. Take some time to look after yourselves, as the girls here have said, do whatever you need to do to get through it.
Thinking of you, take care
love babsxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone.

This is my 1st IVF so not tried any other drugs apart from menopur.  Was on zoladex for endo for 8 months, so started buserlin 2 days before stimming.  The follies are about 8mm just now so need to grow over the weekend!

The consultant said to wait and see how things are on Monday but don't think he sounded to positive.

Just need to wait, this will be the longest weekend!

So sorry to hear of 3 BFN's all on the one day.

Fiona


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey girls,

Oh, Odette, i'm so sorry too. What a nightmare you must have been through that day. You are definitely amazing for keeping it together as well as you did - that's too much for anyone to bear.  Here;s lots of hugs for now and i hope throwing yourself into work helps ... but take it easy too and have some "you" time   .

Mirra and KJ, getting through today must be so tough, but you've nearly done it, and then it's one day less until you can try something else that WILL work. Hope you're both obeying orders to be pampered?   Mirra, your dad sounds so sweet saying what he said. It's hard for them too. My parents are kind of the same, they just want it all to work so much. If they can afford to help, it probably makes them feel so much more needed and useful than just being emotional props. So you shouldn't feel too guilty, we'll do those kinds of things when (yes when, not if) we're parents. Anyway, keep that pecker up girls, and Mirra, you bloody will prevail, that's the spirit girl 

Hi Fiona, so sorry to hear your news as well. Gosh, definitely not a happy thread today is it? But don't despair - you've still got at least 2 or 3 follies that look good to them and that might be all that you need. The other girls here only had a few each and all managed to get to ET so keep strong and thinking +ve until you know for sure. Best of luck with the next scan on Monday. We're all here for you. 

Oh, mirra, re. the abroad thing, there's quite a bit of stuff on it around here but i had a quick look at Institut Marques in Barcelona a while ago when i was looking into D.E's. They looked pretty good too, (certainly a fab destination) though not sure how they compare to the US for non-D.E types of tx. Here's the link anyway...http://www.institutomarques.com/en_reproduccion_12.html

Turkey also soudns like a good option though..? Yummy food anyway!

Hope you get some better shut eye tonight Mirra, a few good slugs of vino should help? Also loved your idea about a big alcoholic get together somewhere... we should you knoew, shame we're all so scattered about.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, brilliant - thanks Laura!
That's just the tonic I need - good info about somewhere reasonably priced. I don't suppose you know what their success rates are?

Isn't the pub garden sounding good? Really cathartic and boozy.

Fiona, I hope your consultant was just having a bad day. Sometimes they give you a feeling when it's down to their own sh*t! Bet those  follies will be MUCH juicier by Monday.

Babs, thank you, and yes, I'm wallowing in wine and **** at the moment! I'll look into Barcelona I think - the cost is a real factor in all this.

Rooz, I'd love to organise a get-together! Sod the local get-togethers - so many different stories and people without the problems we face. I'd love to arrange a boozy weekend with my fellow poor responders!
But as you say, we're so scattered! Where is everyone from? I'll have a squint at your profiles, but not everyone has a location posted.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I feel so sad girls.  Thats the thing with the internet, you make friends but they are so far away.  Wish I could help out.. turn up with some wine or some choc cake.  

Am watching eastenders and crying at the moment.. poor stacey giving that baby a cuddle.  

I so hope things will work out for all of us one way or another.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

There stats are really good but that could be because they put back up to 3 embies.  Oh to have 3 embies!  But they had different protocols, I would like to try something different other than the SP before I give up.  And you get to have a holiday!  There are options hon.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, to have three embryos in the first place would be a bit of a bonus!

I'll have to check out their sperm aspiration costs - it's got to be worth looking at. I assume you don't have to book accommodation through them - £3,000 seems a bit steep!

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Girls I've not been home from work long.  I am so sorry    its totally gutting. So unfair.  I think everyone of us on this thread will share the pain as we are all so similar.  I haven't got much time tonight to chat (DH just back from week away) but I am thinking of you all and hope you feel a bit better tomorrow    Look after yourselves.
Welcome Fiona - as LB says its a sad day today but hopefully we can help you too  
nicki


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your words of comfort and support ladies. 

Miranda - I'm going to go to Barclelona next for tx - it's half the price and the clinics in Spain have a good reputation.  I will be looking at the institutomarques - I'm not beaten yet - into infinity and beyond.

kjones - I know what you mean about letting your husband down - you know he wants this just as much for you as for him.  Please don't be hard on yourself!  

I have to work  as there are loads of kids coming for their weekly performing arts classes and I can't let them down.  I'm working all day tomorrow as well at the school and then performing at night - 9am to 10.30pm - but I can't not do it and it may take my mind off this awful time.  Sunday I will try to chill out, 
Had terrible migraine for last 3 days with this period- feeling really sick - 


monday I will have to still go for blood test even though I know the result. 

I don't know really how I'm going to cope but I guess I will have to do what I'e always done - take one day at a time.

Odette xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm with you Odette - I'm thinking of Barcelona or Istanbul.

I emailed work to say it hadn't worked and that I wouldn't be in tomorrow - booked the week off but I was due to work tomorrow. I'm glad to have the head space, to be honest - I would be a forlorn figure at work. It would be so hard to concentrate.

But with performing, once you start it's much more easy to lose yourself. I remember doing a gig the day my uncle killed himself and managing to just about pull it off. Though I wasn't on top of my game by any means.

You really must have some time to grieve though, or it'll just be saved up for some other time.

God, out of seven people I talk to on these boards due to test yesterday and today, just one has made it.
It's such rubbish. Why do we do it?

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, AF pain is here! How cruel is that!

But we've decided to go for it again - we still have one vial of sperm left and we'd always wonder what if, if we didn't try one more time.

I'm going to take DHEA for a couple of months beforehand, to try and thrust some life into my ovaries, and hopefully will be cycling with Kate!
That alone is enough to cheer me up.

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls  
Hope everyone is OK today.  
Mirra - so glad that you are staying positive and thinking of trying again.  It is so much better when you have some kind of focus.  I'm sure you would have nothing to lose with DHEA and if you've got one more vial of   waiting then all the better then.
Odette  - glad you are coping.   At least work will take your mind off things.  Hope you have something nice like a holiday planned too.  
 
Kerry - I feel for you hun, so thought this one might be the one.  As you say if you can get your endo under control then at least you will have corrected something for next time.  And with all these free goes at least it makes the financial side of things easier.  You are young too that's a real positive    Hope you are having a nice relaxing day and enjoying your pool    The sun is out here so hopefully there too (prob too hot!) 
Its so sudden getting a BFN one minute you have all that hope and the next its gone, all over in a flash.  Spose life is like that - one minute you think you've got the job and the new life with it, next you're told no and life takes another new direction.  Gosh - waffling a bit today aren't I  
Rooz - not long till your go hun you are right behind me!  
Merse - follow up Monday?  Not long now  
Hi Babs   hope all well with you.  
Fiona - hi babe!  Things can change alot between scans.  Sounds like you havev a greedy 'duck egg' follie taking all the FSH!  Hope its better news next week.  
I am still under the weather.  Slept badly, sore throat made a reappearance and I think am now getting a cold.  Plus I am on call for work so am hoping its really quiet and I don't have to go in.  Still I have my next scan tomorrow and I may even be ready then as they said not to have Menopur that am just in case.  Will be so glad to get to 2WW - then even more stress!  
Have a nice day all (if you can   )
Love Nickster


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Miranda, Odette & Kerry I am so very sorry. I haven't posted for ages as I am trying very hard not to think about TTC for a while but I have popped in to check your progress and I can't tell you how dissapointed I am for you.

Good luck Nicki - I am so glad its going well - fingers crossed for you.

Hello Fiona - sending loads of positive vibes they grow well over the weekend.

There are that many post on this thread I have got no chance of catching up properly so I hope I haven't missed anyone who is in treatment at the moment.

Take care

Pam x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I have missed a little something! - Babs a huge CONGRATULATIONS  you clever girl!

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

afternoon girlies,

a quickie from me before popping into work for a bit. 
I'm just really glad to hear you finding the strength to be +ve so soon, Mirra and Odette...it sounds as though you are both starting to hatch some plans for next steps which is brilliant, & as Nicki said, will give you a new focus and new hope.   I'm still worried you're not being pampered enough though - no mention of icecream, massages or lovely big bubble baths or anything yet so c'mon, don't forget that bit!   KJ, lots of hugs to you too... hope you're getting through it. xx

Nicki, i'll be thinking about ya tomorrow - time really is galloping by, so you might be at the end of stimming tomorrow already?EC only a few days away then probably.  Hope all goes to plan at the scan (gosh, how poetic!), & look forward to some good news from you. xx  
Oh, and hope that bloody bug buggars off soon too!

Speak later all, hope you're getting some sun today?? 

Rooz xx

PS Hi again Pam.... hope all well with you too.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nicks - I had a bug while stimming, too - think it's nature's way of letting you know you're stressed! Get some Vit C down your neck, and manuka honey.

No, no pampering - that was yesterday Rooz! mum and dad took us to the pub for lunch and brought Italian biscuits and fresh raspberries. Lovely jubbly!
Now gardening for open gardens tomorrow! I can't be arsed to weed another weed, so i'm going to cover it all with compost and hope no weeds show through now.

Pam - welcome back! It's hard to keep away from this site completely, isn't it? Glad you had a breather, and hope you're coming back to the fold soon.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mirra, Odette and Kerry how are you all today? Mirra glad you are having another go!!  Odette hope you are coping with work? Kerry hope you are soaking up the sun! Did you get any flights sorted?
Nicki good luck with scan tomorrow!  An hope you are feeling better soon.
Fiona good luck with yours to hopefully those follicles are growing like mad!! 
Laura,Rooz,Babs and Pam 
Just off for a glass of wine!!!  lol Merse xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girsl,

Just checking how you are all doing?

Fiona and Nicks -   Good luck with scans tomorrow.  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi everyone!  
Hope you are all enjoying the sun   and not working too hard.   
Just a quick update from me    Been for another scan today and all still OK.  Have about 6 on my right ovary and 1 on the left but that's a bit small.   Am chuffed with that. Consultant seemed pleased, and i'm back for another scan on Tues.  My Menopur has been halved now and I'm down to 0.3ml Suprecur - never had any of this fine tuning before!  Now I'm worried if they will keep growing - there is always something isn't there?  Still have a snotty nose and keep sneezing   tired out after watering the garden.  On call is quiet though and I haven't had to go in. 
Might go and see if I can manage one more can of water  
Love Nickster


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicki, glad all went well with your scan  I'm sure they are growing just fine!! xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicky - STOP IT!  they have cut you down so they get get hard boiled.... they know what they are doing!  Whens EC?  

Hi there the rest of the bunch... how are you all doing?  i'm off for a few glasses of vino now so you girlies take care.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls how are we all?
Miranda was it your garden thing yesterday?
Got my follow up at 6.30 tonight so haven't slept worrying about it!  I'll let you know how i get on!!!! lol xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, it's awful when you can't sleep for worrying Merse! I was like that the last few days of my 2WW.
It'll probably be much better than you feared though, and besides, you're going elsewhere for your next cycle, so their prognosis won't affect your treatment.
the gardens open day went really well - had about 120 people through, who all complimented us on our gardens, which is great when you've worked like a navvy to get it going. I put up 'before' pics to show peop,le how barren it was. It was exhausting though - out there for five and a half hours, effectively saying the same things over and over!

Nicks, that's BRILLIANT news about your six follies! Absolutely superb - sounds like they're coasting you to get the maximum juiciness out of 'em! 
Fine-tuning's great too - they're responding to what they see, not just blundering along, which sounds great.

Laura, how was the wine? Hic. Marvellous stuff. 

Rooz, Pam, Fiona, Odette and Kerry and everyone else I've missed - how is it?
Hope you're geting a bit of time off now the weekend of running around is past, Odette. Did you get a flight, Kerry?

xxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi girls sorry I havent posted for a while but you know how things are.

Miranda glad to hear you have decided to give it another go.

Nicky congratulations on your follies thats really good news.

Well I have just booked my flight to Birmingham for this Friday.  It cost £600 for the both of us but it will be worth it to give my family the hug I so desperately need!!

Sat on beach in sun for an hour on Saturday and really burnt - wondering whether it was all the drugs still in my system.  I was going to power tan this week but I am too sore!!

Got amazingly drunk on Saturday night drinking wine.  Ended up being sick all over myself and making a complete mess of my sofa which my poor DH had to clear up.  Been suffering for it since though!!

AF came this morning and the pains are terrible - what a cruel world we live in.

Speak soon
Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it just, Kerry! The cruelty of dealing with auntie at a time like this - makes me mad...  

I don't know what I'd have done without my family - so glad you can get over and see your folks.

Oooh, burned and hungover! Good combo! Just to pile on the misery, eh? It's typical - you'd think God would let us off the hangover bit at least...

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Grrr. Just phoned the Lister and we'd have to pay £125 for a follow-up appt! It's like insult to injury I think - why is that not included in the thousands we've already spent?

I just don't get it, really. We haven't got that sort of cash left after everything. Bit confused now.

Maybe I should give my MP a bell and see if anything at all has come back from the health authority.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda can't believe you have to pay for a follow up surely that should be included in the price?  
Sounds very strange that they wouldn't want to see you to discuss everything!?!
I'm glad your garden was admired, you must be tired today?
Am still dreading appoint its 6.30 so got all day to think about it!! But have written some questions down and got to remember if they are really negative it doesn't mean all clinics will be!!!
Kerry glad you are comming home to see your family you def need them at a time like this. I hope your hangover and soreness are getting better!!
Odette hope you are getting some rest?
Fiona hope scan went ok?  
 to Rooz,Laura,Nicki,Babs and Pam xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home everyone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98362.new#new


----------

